# Da Blitz Brigade Orks.



## Viscount Vash

So what will you find in this Plog then?
Lots of Orky Gubbinz as I scratch build up vehicles and not too many Gitz as I try to avoid painting endless Boyz.



After a fair few months away from the hobby with a bad case of _'too much real life'_ I have finally managed to get going again.

I had a Kult of Speed army a few years back which I sold (theres some pics in the Gallery deep at the back of the ork bit), I don't regret that but the things that have stayed with me from that army are;


how much I enjoyed making all the buggies and guntrukks.
that I actually painted it all quite quickly.
how much fun they were to play.

The fact that I can only remember winning one game with them matters not.:laugh:

Since then the guntrukks have disappeared but the opportunities that Apocalypse brings well make up for that.

The plan such as it is, is to try and get a lazy painters 1500pt force together as a core and then let myself do as I please to get be able to play Apoc against wertypop's tank heavy sprawling Guard army.

So here we go with the more interesting bits.

First off a quick sketch of a old epic mini that I have tried to re design in a more up to date style. Probably for use as a looted wagon with Skorcha.










Next up a picture that some of you may have seen in my old thread.

Looted Wagon.










Well its been growing.





































And to finish something painted.

Slugga Boy1.










*Painted Points = 6*


----------



## Flerden

That Looted wagon looks awesome, I think you have managed to make it very orky. :mrgreen:
That boy looks cool too, is his face mask just made out of plasticard or some random bit?

And have some rep+.


----------



## dark angel

That looks awesome Viscount Vash! I like the Ork Boy, the face mask is a really nice touch, and it gives the Xeno a nice unique look. The Wagon, is really, really cool in my opinion and you have done a excellent job making a Rhino into a Orksie Rhino :laugh: But seriously, brilliant work with the converting, enjoy the rep


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Bin Lootin*

Cheers for the comments guys.

Yup the mask is from scrap plastic card Flerden.

Well I have pretty much done with the Looted Wagon and now im slightly spray happy.

As the undercoat dries and my head clears heres some pictures of it finished.





































I might put a glyph pole on it later.


Oh and heres another painted Blitz Boy.










*Painted Points = 12*


----------



## Flerden

Holy something that wagon looks cool :shok:
I can't wait to see it painted. Especially if you paint it as good as those orks.


----------



## Azwraith

to be honest with you vash.. that tank is a little.. ...... EXTREMELY AWESOME WWOOOOOO +rep


----------



## titan136

sweet looking orks, the work you put into their skin and musculature really shows. love the tikki hut cannon


----------



## Blind

Some great stuff be going on in here, the tanks awesome as is the boyz mask.
Have some rep


----------



## Android089

That looks awsome!

I like the masks they have. Makes me want to put masks on my orks now.

+rep (X10)


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thanks for the comments and Rep folks.

The plan is to put masks on everything apart from maybe grots. (Undecided on that as yet.)

I have set myself a rule on posting in this Log, which is to have at least one finished mini to put up if I want to reply.
(Those that know my previous logs will be happy to see that I should think. :laugh:.)


So to show progress heres where the Wagon is as it stands atm.










The metal work is done and the black is just a basecoat with no highlighting so far.

The plan with the looted wagon is to make it 9 friends for a Apocalypse formation so heres another boomgun wagon sketch loosely based on the old epic Gutrippa.











And of course with my new posting restrictions heres the finished mini.

Boy 3










*Painted Points = 18*


----------



## xenobiotic

The wagon looks great. The gun "barrel" feels very orkish and completes the look. Will be great to see the progress and what else your meks will come up with :victory:

I wish I had the discipline to fully paint a mini for every post. Maybe I should do a project log to get my painting kicking again. Thanks for that idea


----------



## shaantitus

Fine work vash. I love the old epic ork wagon names. My personal favorites, the gobsmasha and the bowelburna.
Rep for the very cool army so far.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Ye Gads another Painted Model!*

Your on to me Shaantitus,

This is the list of old Orkie Vehicles as far as I can remember without hitting the books and the possibilities I'm considering.

Spleenrippa 
Gibletgrinder (Battle Fortress Using Baneblade chassis)
Gutripper (Looted Wagon with Boomgun.)
Gobsmasher (Possible Looted Vindicator variant, for Apocalypse.)
Lungbursta (Possible Looted Vindicator variant for Apocalypse.)
Bowelburna (Looted Wagon with Skorcha.)
Skulhammer (Re-done by GW as BaneBlade thingy.Going for the blend of old with current weapons.)
Bubblechukka
Kannonspeedsta
Magna Kannon (Flakwaggon variant.)
Lifta Droppa Speedsta


@ Xenobiotic. Lol thats the whole point really, I don't have the discipline normally but hopefully this new rule will improve my project logs and push the paint.



So the first Looted Wagon is all painted.




























The blank metal panel is where im thinking of added a Glyph pole.




































So thats that one done, although I will probably add a Grot Rigger as well as the Glyph Pole mentioned.


*Painted = 163*


----------



## The Wraithlord

That's awesome Vash, good to see you posting in a log again.


----------



## xenobiotic

That looted wagon is awesome! I absolutely love the paintjob! It reminds me of the "good old days" when I was just a kid and looked with awe upon the space orks.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Good to be back Wraithlord. 

I'm glad it reminds you of the old Orks Xenobiotic, I'm hoping to achieve a blend of the old and new styles.

Thankee to you both.

Whats next? 
Well I'm a lazy Git and seeing as I'm aiming for an Apocalypse force and I would rather be tinkering with tanks rather than troops, more armour is pemissable.

So whilst I force myself to paint boyz heres the next tank hull looted from da bitzbox under consideration.










The basic aiming point for it.










And of course the compulsory Painted mini per post.

Boy 4.










Now I ve got to paint some more stuff before I can post again. 

*Painted= 169.*


----------



## MaidenManiac

This has potential! Would really like to see you kick out a whole bunch of those "good ole Epic Vehicles" on that list 

Orks are a great opportunity for conversions, and if well made they will kick ass. This has started good with the looted wagon, giving it "new armour" makes it a lot less "random rhino conversion" and more "random Orky build" instead which is a whole lot of plus in my book at least 

Remembering a certain Slaanesh Titan means that Im sure this will turn out awesome too


----------



## Graf Spee

Viscount Vash said:


> Your on to me Shaantitus,
> 
> This is the list of old Orkie Vehicles as far as I can remember without hitting the books and the possibilities I'm considering.
> 
> Spleenrippa
> Gibletgrinder (Battle Fortress Using Baneblade chassis)
> Gutripper (Looted Wagon with Boomgun.)
> Gobsmasher (Possible Looted Vindicator variant, for Apocalypse.)
> Lungbursta (Possible Looted Vindicator variant for Apocalypse.)
> Bowelburna (Looted Wagon with Skorcha.)
> Skulhammer (Re-done by GW as BaneBlade thingy.Going for the blend of old with current weapons.)
> Bubblechukka
> Kannonspeedsta
> Magna Kannon (Flakwaggon variant.)
> Lifta Droppa Speedsta


you forgot the mighty BRAINCRUSHA and BONEBRAKA :biggrin: (talking about old deadcool epic stuff)

anyways, awesome work. really love it.

btw.. what happened to that deathdealer project


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thanks MaidenManiac, I wanted to do more than just a repainted tank to signify da Mek refurbing a complete wreck at least.

Hangs head in shame at mention of unfinished project.

Cheers Graf I knew there were some missing but couldn't be arsed to hunt in the loft for the old Epic books. BoneBreaka and BrainCrusha added to list.


Hangs head in shame due to not even started project. 


Moving Swiftly on......




As to supa eavys, it looks like the _Classic_ Skullhamma is the first one up atm in the poll. 


Progress report.

The next Looted Wagon with Boomgun is moving along at a reasonable pace..




























Lots of rivets and da gubbins to do as yet though.

You can probably guess how the post is going to end......

Slugga Boy 5









Even based an everything. 

*Painted = 175*


----------



## The Wraithlord

Looking good Vash, keep it up.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Viscount Vash said:


> Thanks MaidenManiac, I wanted to do more than just a repainted tank to signify da Mek refurbing a complete wreck at least.
> 
> Hangs head in shame at mention of unfinished project.


And that worked out well indeed, as it looks like on the next one 

Oh btw, youre not allowed to hang head over the Questor, its win win and win, regardless of paint or not!:biggrin:


----------



## shaantitus

MaidenManiac said:


> And that worked out well indeed, as it looks like on the next one
> 
> Oh btw, youre not allowed to hang head over the Questor, its win win and win, regardless of paint or not!:biggrin:


Hear Hear.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Nearly Finished Trukk.*

One day I will finish that blighter (Questor).


So work has raised its head a bit this week and progress has slowed disappointingly.

That said some has been made.

This Trukk is nearly finished as I just have to paint the driver, gunner and cupola ( I wanted to settle on my boyz skintones before doing the Trukk crew).

Heres where it stood a while back.

I built a set of tracks so I could harvest the wheels for later konvurshun.
(Got a bit carried away and forgot the camera, so sorry no building pics this time but I will be doing tracks again soon. )

Also made new side panels, front panel, moved one set of roll bars to the back and added horns to the radiator Skul glyph. ( More Goffness.)




















I am unhappy with the colour of the 'leather' wraps on the roll cage and will lighten them up a bit when I paint the other bits and assemble it.


Looted Wagon 2; No real progress worth a pic on this atm unless you really want to play count the new rivits since last time.

And you must be able to guess the next bit by now.....

Slugga boy 6.









So onto painting three more boyz (inc big shoota and the Nob) and more masks/prep for three other boyz to make a full Trukk Mob and of course the Trukk crew to paint.

With the weekend looming I hope to get a chunk of that done and be able to have something woth a pic on looted wagon 2 to show you.

*Painted=181points.*


----------



## Viscount Vash

*One more painted boy and another built wagon.*

For a change I thought I would get the Painted mini out of the way first. 

Slugga Boy 7.










The Leman Russ based Looted Wagon with Boomgun is all glued and awaiting under coat.















































Theres no Glyphs modelled on this one as when I came to do them it occurred to me that it surfaces were pretty cluttered already. I will paint them on.



I stuck a poll in the Apoc Forum asking which Ork Super Heavy out of the following list I should have a bash at first;

Skullhamma (classic) 14 votes.
Clawstompa 1 vote.
Stompa 2 votes.
Big Mek Stompa. 6 votes.

As you can see the Skullhamma won resoundingly, although I was surprised to see Stompa get more votes tha ClawStompa.:shok:

For those that don't know what I'm on about heres a fuzzy shot of the original Epic mini.










And heres some very rough scribbles of mine.






































Theres a few things that are going to change from the original to match the current Apocalypse rules.

Reduction of engine size to gain space for passengers.
Turrets to be made uneven sizes for 'newer' weapons load out.
General modernization to fit current style of Orkyness.

So I have a Baneblade cowering in its box awaiting a visit from da lootas and I've spent about £50 on plasti card, rod and assorted H and I beams.

A new shiney Razor Saw is to hand as the old one was so blunt I couldn't even cut myself on it and I reckon I could possible get a Giblet Grinda as well as the Skullhamma out of the kit.

So be prepared for the slow trickle of painted boyz to continue as I gradually get the _Hamma of Mork_ Mekked up.

*Painted= 187 points.*


----------



## xenobiotic

Your attention for orky details is uncanny, these looted wagons are win because of the small details (oil drums at the front, whistle and other gibbins at the back)!

I can't wait to see the big wagons come rolling out of the mekstation!


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Skullhamma started.*

I have started doing the Classic Skullhamma :biggrin:, the first thing was to loot up some bits to try and get it around 30% GW components. I vaguely remember that being the rule of thumb for entering it into their competitions so try to be around that area with things I'm building if possible.

So a Baneblade kit gets opened and robbed as does a Battlewagon, giving me two turrets, a turret ring and main gun I'm probably not going to use on this now. Also the Kannon from the Battlewagon that is not pictured.










The first job was cutting the turret ring out of the BaneBlade, which was a lot harder than I originally thought the hull being so thick.



















That done it was time to start making up the rear track wheels.
I always start from the ground up as I find it easier.


Wheel blanks cut with drill fitting hole cutter.



















I decided to save the scrap for later to join wheels into their assembly.


















Cutting rectangles of plastic to space the discs to make Cotton reel stylee things.










The next job was cladding the _cotton reels_ in plastic to make drums.

I had a discussion in chat a while back in chat about curling plastic, so I will probably go into a bit too much detail on this bit for most of you.


Cut some 1mm plasticard wider than the _cotton reels_ by a good 8mm in total.










Drag over the edge of a table/counter (Not mums/missus's best one.)










Roll, but do not force otherwise you might get a crease rather than a curve.










And relax, good enough for a shallow curvature but I needed more.










Using my scalpel handle (after removing the blade) I dragged the plasticard over my leg and back around the handle. (Any item will do as long as it strong and has no sharp edges.)
I used my leg as it helps if the surface has a bit of give but no grip.










Gradually increase the angle that the plastic is being pulled back by until you are going back on yourself as it were.










Doing this a few times gives a pretty nice curl on the plastic and stops it trying to spring back to flat when gluing.










After that I just trimmed to length, glued round and sticky taped it whilst waiting for the glue to dry.










When dry I trimmed the ends back and removed the tape ( In that order).



















Once I had sorted six of these it was time to join them all up, so back to the scrap I saved from cutting the disks to clean it up and glue them in.
I had to make sure that I did this on a flat surface to keep them in line, whilst using my steel rule to make sure all the backs were also in line so that mounting them on the Hamma would remain relatively simple.










I save wheels from inside the Imperial Guard tanks as they are never seen and replace then with plastic.
Some of these were then used for spacer wheels, although I also made one for the Orkie oddness.










After this picture was taken I noticed it needed more spacer wheels at the bottom and will do those later.

Next up will be Track links, axles, wheel detailing and then leaf springs to attach the whole assembly to a chassis which also has to be made.


And of course my compulsory painted mini.

Bigshoota boy1.









Ha you thought it was going to be yet another slugga boy dint ya. 

*Painted=198.*


----------



## subtlejoe

That is awesome. An organized ork, well i never. superb, bcan't wait to see it finished


----------



## Graf Spee

go, go, go! but please don't rush


----------



## Viscount Vash

*7th April part A*

I have split this post into two parts to make it easier.

First off the must have painted offering.

The crew are finished and the mud has been added.

Trukk1





































Ok thats the last time you have to see that blighter, promise.

Now for more Skullhamma progress.........


----------



## Viscount Vash

*7th April part B*

......

The tracks are now finished.










Then using plastic H beams I cobbled together a Chassis much like the Trukks, including leaf springs, diffs and a mounting for a chain drive to be made later when I have an engine to connect it to.











Next up are the wheels.
The Missus (Tinkerbell) has been pointing out the wheels were too skinny in comparison to the tracks and as usual shes right.










This was addressed by infilling the centers with styrene and then hiding that and Orkificatin them in much the same style as the Trukk wheels (Spikes to come.)










And now to build up from the chassis, first the front (Gunz and drivers recess.)










With the turrets.










Then the rear floor pan. (Engine,boiler and if theres space the passenger compartment.)










So heres all of that together so far.










Next time all being well apart from the token painted Ork I'm hoping to have the boiler, engine and drive linkage together.

*Painted=248pts *


----------



## Varakir

I miss token painted ork 

This thread is starting to build speed very quickly, heading towards an avalanche of awesome*. The only problem with threads like this is it makes me want to build & paint some orks, and i know they won't turn out half as well. That's more a problem with me than the thread though i suppose.....

*(Have some rep to go with that rediculous metaphor :biggrin


----------



## shaantitus

Holy shit that is comming together quick. Fine work vash. If you need space for the passengers you could extend the rear deck over the full width of the tracks. You would be able to fit 40 boyz on that thing. Very impressive indeeed.


----------



## Blammer

Wow along with almost every other ork project log i have ever seen this is full of awesome.


----------



## wertypop

Nice work Vash yet again your mind has got the better of you lol.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Skullhamma Power Plant.*

Sorry, did not realise it had been so long since the last update. 

First off the token painted boy.

Slugga boy 8.











Now into the _Hamma of Mork's_ Engine. Lots of fiddly bits on this so progress seems to have slowed a fair bit.

First off the Boiler, made in the same way as the Track wheels.



















Next is the engine block.

After making the basic block, six pins were glued in and discs of plastic were cut using an old divider and then threaded onto them. (It was pointed out to me that I could have saved time and bought Tiddlywinks for half of them.lol)










Then they were capped off to suggest spark plugs.



















Now for a drive link to the drive shaft from the engine.










The links were made using two types of plastic pipe ( Quetips/Cotton buds/2mm tube and lollipop sticks.) and 1mm plastic cut to shape with a hole dilled out for the 2mm pipe, the lollipop sticks were cut shorter than the 2mm pipe and used as spacers.

The result is something akin to a push bike chain. I am pretty happy with it but it was insanely time consuming.










And heres the lot together.

















.

*Painted 254pts *


----------



## MaidenManiac

Viscount Vash said:


> First off the Boiler...


YES!:biggrin:

Orks shall use Boliers!:biggrin:

Hooray for the Epic days!

Epic stuff!


----------



## 18827

nice work, love the wagons and the slugga boyz the jaw plates are pukka gave me a few ideas for ard boyz.
bring on some more


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Passenger Compartment.*

Time for another update methinks.

I realized that I needed to get some more 40K points prepped up ready for painting, the quickest way to get points is Meganobz.

Most of my armoured elite are second hand so I seem to need to replace Stickbomz as well as add the theme rebreather masks. Also I could not resist adding boss poles to them. (Rules be damned.)






















Quite a bit of visable progress this time round on the _Hamma of Mork_.
The Passenger compartment is pretty much finished.


Drivers cab.










Right side.










Left side.











Top rear.











Lots more to be done still, but most of the main structure is finished so detailing beckons as well as Twin big shootas, grot riggers, ladders and stowage.



Last but not least....

Token Boy.

Slugga Boy 10.










Only one more slugga and the Nob and I have filled my first Trukk and completed a usable unit of infantry.

*Painted=260pts*


----------



## shaantitus

Magnificent work. Only a small gripe. Nit picky in the extreme but......I rekon you need to change the muzzle brake on the smokestack.
Fantastic model though. It is only when you see the bane blade turret that you realise just how huge it is.


----------



## Viscount Vash

shaantitus said:


> Magnificent work. Only a small gripe. Nit picky in the extreme but......I reckon you need to change the muzzle brake on the smokestack.
> Fantastic model though. It is only when you see the bane blade turret that you realize just how huge it is.




Cheers for the C&C shaantitus, hows this?











Token Boy time....










Thats the last of the boyz, just the mobs Nob to go. 


On the _Hamma of Mork_ it is time for the twin big shoots.

First one is a sort of remote controlled Tin-bot gun.




















For the second I looted the driver from an unbuilt Trukk and went for a more AA style gun.






































shaantitus's comment about the Baneblade Turret made me decide to take a scale picture with the Looted Wagon made from the Rhino hull.












Lots of boring remedial work to catch up on the Skullhamma, floor plates in the back and then some more detail either side of the cab, although I don't know what yet.
So I will be getting that cleared before moving on to Grots, glyphs and gubbins.

Also the Bosspoles on the Mega Nobs need a bit more detail before I can undercoat them and move on to painting those.


*Painted=266pts*


----------



## MaidenManiac

This is just getting better and better, your attention to detail is totally wicked 

I really hope that there will be more kustom made Ork vehicles for the army and not booring stompas:grin:


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Finished a Trukk Mob!!*



MaidenManiac said:


> This is just getting better and better, your attention to detail is totally wicked
> 
> I really hope that there will be more kustom made Ork vehicles for the army and not booring stompas:grin:


Cheers MM, 
there will be Stompas as well though I'm afraid, Claw Stompas are pretty high on the list of things to do. ( Although theres the parts for a GibletGrinda and Bowel Burna collecting up in the Mekshop that should keep you happy.  )



Just a little painting Update this time as I cannot pass up _'painting moods'_.

Nob 1









A little bit of conversion on a Black Orc helmet and the addition of a Boss Pole.


Which in turn means a whole Mob is painted.:shok:










Ok so its only a 12 body squad (and Trukk) but for me thats a pretty remarkable thing lol.

The two Meganobz seen before have had the boss poles revised and are now undercoated. so the plan is to convert them a mate to get minimum mob size and paint them as well as continuing with the Skullhamma's detail and crew.

*Painted 291pts *


----------



## Graf Spee

i really like that you try to keep some of the old orky "fun" character. i'm not fond of all the over-brutalizing lately.. 
so keep em coming


----------



## Lycadon

O wow, i just looked trough this topic and i'm simply amazed by your creativity and customisation. The first Looted Wagon is bad-ass, i really like the barrel tip. You absolutly succeed in creating a Orkish vibe on the custom vehicles. I really digg the Taurus theme you got going there aswell and by far my favorite is your last mini with the Taurus helmet/mask and the banner. I'm gonna keep an eye out on this topic!


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Havin a relapse*

As the sub title says I have fallen into my old bad habits, no painted mini.:nono:

I'm sure its worth it mind and I can always say I'm one in hand anyhoo. 

Starting off my third Mega Nob I decided to have a look at the ebay Thraka mini I bought ages ago in a job lot of Orky goodness.


= Mistake 1.

Whilst starting the Nob I had to wait for the glue to go off, I started tinkering with Big Gaz.

= Mistake 2.

Admitted the truth and just went for it.

= Not a mistake. (Well imo.)

So Big Gaz Thraka had no gun arm, bosspole, horns and Stickbomz.

Head swap with the old metal Warboss with eyelense added.

I also discarded the Iron Gob in favour of a plasticard home made effort to make him less like Big Gaz. (Although I'm probably going to use it as counts as him.)

Went for the angled shape rather than the rounded original.



















After that and giving him the theme mask, I rotated the Claw arm about 180 degrees and bashed out the rest in Plastistruct tubes, I bar and sheet. 

The Gun arm is based on a Tau suit leg and the shoulder pad is a Black Ork shield, Trophy heads off the Chaos Vehicle sprue and Gobbo Wolfriders banner.














































Ok, I forgot to do Stickbomz. lol.

Bit fuzzy on the pics front I'm afraid but I hope good enough to let you see him.


----------



## 18827

that warboss is ace, 
i found it easer to paint the face before a stuck the gob on.


----------



## wertypop

Wow lots of work gone it to this Vash and of chopping-how many times have you cut your fingers?


----------



## Go0se

excellent warboss vash, i particulary like the custom bosspoles!


----------



## Munky

Well I must say you have got my attention yet again Vash, I'm totaly subscribing to this thread to see what crazy concoction you make next!
Lovin it mate.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Some of you may remember this post from the dim and distant past.



Viscount Vash said:


> Here is a fighter that I scratch built quite a while ago. ( and in typical Vash Fash got stalled on it.)
> 
> I wanted it to look like a Japanese Zero Navy fighter so used the old alterative Evil Sunz colour scheme from Second edition.
> 
> Its all made from styro and was carved to shape with milliput to fill and gaps and such as is the base. The rivets are small bits of Paperclip stuck into drilled holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day you never know I might actually finish this, but I was so sick of the sight of it that I have not been able to pick it up again.


This is being rescued from the loft of the lost and will get a repaint (same old Sunz scheme but in the more damaged style I'm doing now.)


----------



## smfanboy

looks awsome


----------



## dark angel

Certainly one of the best Ork armies I have seen on these forums, and any other at that, Vash! I cannot wait to see what your next part in this is, will you be buying any of the Forge World stuff? Seeing as the new Imperial Armour is about Orks/Raven Guard/Elysians I am sure there would be some goodies in there for you to create :grin:. Keep up the good work, and have some rep!


----------



## Viscount Vash

*I rather hate painting Meganobz.*

Thankyou to all those that have commented and/or given rep.

First off some bad news,
I cannot find that blasted Fighter, the missus aint too happy coz I have been crashing around in the loft swearing alot.
So thats on hold again.:angry:

Oh Gork yes dark angel, I am really looking forward to getting my grubby claws on that book but the FW Apoc book is higher up on the list of _Gimme Stuff !_.

FW Model wise I really wanted the Nob bikes and Warboss on bike for a possible Wazdakka conversion for all bike army ( Must grow a beard if I play an all bike force).

The Nob bikers aint going to happen as FW have been out o stock for a while now. ( which might mean one of three things ....


Worst option= the mold making master is buggered.:cray:

Annoying option= they cannot keep up with orders and have put _out of stock_ so they can catch up.

Best option=they are so popular that they are looking at doing a GW plastic kit. :yahoo:

The only question is why just before my Birthday ffs.

If I'm a good boy, the Warboss and FW Apoc book may be given by my very understanding fiance for my 37th.

Project Progress.

*Skullhamma*, still going lots of boring rivits and crap before Grots get done.

*Leman Russ Looted Wagon*. Painted with Boltgun base coat but abandoned in favour of painting Meganobs.

*Mega Warboss*. Undercoated, awaiting 3 or 5 painted MegaNobz depending on my patience levels.

_*MegaNobz*_ 2 untouched, 1 needing boss pole, 1 base coated with boltgun and 1 fpainted.









His eye is painted but does not show up in the pic.




























I started the Meganob mob because I thought it would be a quick way to get 40K points done.
This is not true, the detail (mainly freekin wires/cables) takes me ruddy ages and it is possible that I could have got more points done in Ard Boyz or some other boy type unit.

Next up, dunno really but finishing something rather than anything new.

*Painted 331 pts *


----------



## shaantitus

Been away from this thread for a while.
Like the mkII smokestack.
Custom Ghaz with an Asscannon. Win on a stick.
Love the new aa gun turret and the meganobs. Mate if I could have a relapse as productive as yours well........It would be good?
Reppage


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Nice stuff Vash, your painting is great and the bases look great too.
But I gotta say, it's the plane that 's my fave. Has loads of character. Rep is in order!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Yay, The missus (Tinkerbell) has agreed to let me rob back something I made for her a while back.

This has been posted up before but sooo long ago for the sake of completeness here we go again.

First here the bits old Guard Lascannon chassis, new Guard Lascannon and a one sided wheel master to take a mould from.










Using a two part silicon product called Siligum for plaster restoration I took the mould.










Using Milliput pressed into the mould I got four sides for the wheels.
These then had the backs sanded and were just glued together and had some detail added.



















Then it was just all cobbled together.





























With a couple of gobbo conversions for crew it was all painted up in the scheme requested by my better half.



















Gunner Gonzo










Spotta Buckethead.
The glyph on the stick is Na (no) on the other side in green is the glyph for dakka in this case for Fire.









So this is now on the painting queue waiting to be redone in my Goff scheme and have two buddies built.
Not really meant to be painting more heavy support but sod it as long as somethings happening its good. Even if it means its not playable for a while.


----------



## dirty-dog-

wow man i really cant beleive i had missed this thread, most amazing scratchbuilds i have seen, speshully the details in the worky bitz and da gunz.


----------



## Alexious

Really love your artillery design, probably more Orky than anything I had seen previously.

Did you work from a plan for the control panel or just go with it as you built it?

Well done.


----------



## Vredesbyrd

I'm always a little jealous of the conversion possibilities available to Ork players, and your army is no exception to that. 

I really like that you use GW models as a basis for your conversions and all the little touches like the helmets and the lollipop sign.


----------



## Dagmire

looking real good mate, your palsticard and green stuff ablity wowed me.
+ rep for this great blog.
D


----------



## rld001

This is all awesome, i could never achieve anything like it. +rep


----------



## Viscount Vash

Sorry about the longish gap in postings.

Its not really much of a improvement.
With job hunting and then a Birthday weekend alcoholic not much has been achieved.

But here is what has.

The converted....

The third Meganob.










The ubiquitous re-breather mask, Bosspole and on this one a plasticard eyepiece to avoid the fact there are only two head options and Flames on the chest as he is Kombi Skorcha toting bad-ass.
I left the Iron gob off for the pic to keep the mask visible.
Unfortunately I started spraying him before I remembered to take photos. 

The part painted....










The Russ based Looted Wagon just to prove I am still doing stuff really.

And the Re painted/completed.










The Zzappgun sporting its new Goff colours. Bit fuzzy but I will do a better pic when I do the crew.

Thankyou for all the comments and rep I'm glad that you like the gubbinz so far.

@ Alexious the control panel for the Zzappgun was in my head but not really planned. Sort of farm machinery inspired.


----------



## 18827

nice stuff vash, can't remember were i saw it but someone used the hair from a boyz head to make it look like the Skorcha was actually shooting flames then he would really look like a "Kombi Skorcha toting bad-ass" -not that he don't already.
regards 
jim


----------



## Vredesbyrd

The new stuff is looking great Vash. Really like the rebreather on him, and the plasticard work on the Leman Russ.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Not much work on Da Brigade due to work stuff.

But I have managed to finish the Leman Russ based Looted Wagon with Boomgun.





































Kommanda









So only 7 more looted wagons to build to have a Apoc formations worth.:laugh:

I have decided that I'm not as keen on the Russ hull option as I am the Rhino hull when it comes to looted wagons, so its them or scratch built hulls from now on.

They will have to wait for more usable 1500pts games items though.

Painting wise its still the slow plod with Mega Nobs. (For some reason I have real trouble turning them out. :headbutt

Building wise A Battlewagon for said Meganobs is waiting and some Ard Boyz need making up.

*Painted = 479ish *


----------



## moo

These look great, i think a bit of weathering powder might help give the model a bit more grittyness  but it's great so far.


----------



## Skartooth

After looking all the way through this army blog I have to say awesome stuff! the compulsary miniature at the end of each post is a great idea 

Skar


----------



## Munky

Im totally loving the boomgun! im also impressed with the "drips" on th Goff symbols, i'd never of thought about that!!:scratchhead:


----------



## dark angel

Bloody hell Vash you have some serious skill, they look brilliant since the last time I took a look! Rep if I can mate, keep up the good work


----------



## Damned Fist

These conversions are outstanding! Inspiring to all ork players to say the least..., I believe it's time for some well earned rep!:wink:

Great work Vash:victory:


----------



## LTP

Love what you have done with the russ. I love how you can have so much fun with orks and how many different models you can use and convert with them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Cheers folks.

Quiet shockingly I have finished a second Meganob :shok:





































I have started painting a third Meganob and will hopefully convert another two ready for painting this week.

*Painted 517pts*


----------



## Skartooth

That guy looks bad assk: I really like the skin tone

Skar


----------



## Graf Spee

well, what to say.. i'm sad i can rep you only with 8pts.. cuz for sure you deserve as many points as you have in painted orks by now :grin:


----------



## dougan_2

now THAT is cool. Love that baneblade, very cool. The ork is well painted and now I will +rep you for your hard work!


----------



## dirty-dog-

wow he looks awesome, great job vash


----------



## buckythefly

I have to comment, the "Zog Off" gesture on Boy 2'z back made my day...


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Ard Boyz.*

Thankyou for all the kind comments. 


I have finished painting another Meganob. :shok:





































More shockingly this means I have a minimum size unit. Although I actually want 5 at first and 10 later heres the group shot of the 3.











On the glue on Knife front the next unit is Ard Boyz.

Ard boy 1 is undercoated so no pic of him but heres 2,3& 4.

Ardboy2









Ardboy 3









Ardboyz Nob.









Six more Ardboyz to make up and another 2 Meganobz to convert.
I will probably paint some Ardboyz to get away from Mega Armour for a bit.


----------



## aquatic_foible

very nice conversion work, sir. your painting also displays a sickening amount of talent! definitely one of the best ork armies i've seen in a long time. keep it up :grin:


----------



## genesis108

Love the use of the SM shoulder pads for armour on the 'Ard Boyz!


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Ard Boyz.*

Back to compulsory painted mini per post format.

Sorry to those waiting for the Skullhamma to progress but I am focussing on getting normal 40k size games worthy stuff painted as it's about time I got back to playing.

The painted bit....

Ardboy 1.












Some more Ardboyz that are made up.

Ardboy 4










Ardboy 5.










Arboy 6.











So with the Nob that's seven of the Ardboyz mob made up, five more and a trukk for them will complete them off.

There is still two Meganobs to convert up and paint to complete that unit, as well as a BattleWagon to get them into the thick of it.


After that bunch is done I not sure what unit to do after.

Heres the possibilities:
Burna Boyz.
Lootas.
5 Deffcoptas.
8 Bikes.

What unit do you lot fancy seeing? (Keep in mind how long it takes me to paint stuff though lol.)


----------



## shaantitus

This is all so very cool. I don't know what to suggest next. Lootas?


----------



## moo

I love your conversions, they are simple but comical and well executed as always  great stuff. 

I've always quite liked bikers, i especially liked the ones by uberdark ClickY! i'd be intrigued as to how you would convert yours


----------



## Otep

do the burna boys!!! THIS entire post made me giggle like a little school girl... i may have to ninja some of your ideas... i have 5 AoBR boxes worth of orks and no idea how to snazzy them up... (currently on hold in hopes i can find more sisters crap >_<)

i really dig all of these! +rep!!!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash

*More Ardboyz (After a massive time elapse).*

Its like something out of Temple of Doom in ere, cobwebs an all sorts.

If you were following this thread, big sorry for the big ol gap.

Heres how it stands atm.

Skullhamma, on hold til a normal 40K force is painted.
Ardboyz, getting there.
Meganobz,minimum of two more to sort for the unit.



Back to the Ardboyz mob.

*Glue and Knife.*

Ard Boy 7.









Ardboy 8.









Ardboy 9.









Ardboy Big Shoota.










*Brush n Paint.*

Ardboyz Nob









Ardboy 2









Ardboy 3









Ardboy 4









Ardboy 5.
Erm, gitz gone missin, but he will turn up.

Ardboy 6.







.

So one more to mask up, then five to paint for the Trukks worth of Ardboys, oh and the Trukk of course.


----------



## Zodd

Good to see you are on the move, with more of those boyz and their clever 'ead-gubbinz.+rep


----------



## dark angel

Thank God you are back! As always mate, it is utterly brilliant. I can see no faults with it, and I doubt I ever will with your work. The Ork with the Asian-like hat (Which is Tau... ) on, looks awesome. Have some rep dude, keep it up


----------



## bane-of-banes

This project log is kick ass, keep up the good work man :so_happy:

+Rep!


----------



## Go0se

Love the ard boyz vash.. good to see you back!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Good to be back at it, Thanks for the Rep and comments folks 

Started working on the Trukk for the Ardboyz mob. To go with the Eavy Armour style I have done it with a enclosed cab.

So here it it is so far.











Ardboy 5
Found the git, added some detail to _'Orkhole'_ cover on his face.









Ardboy 7


----------



## squeek

Really impressive log as ever Vash, I particularly like your ingenious little extras with every conversion you do. They always look so much better for it.

Might have to nick your model per post idea if ever I crack on with my armies.

Hooray for another Vashlog!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Cheers squeek. 

The painted mini per post forces me to paint, so I don't just convert stuff all the time. 

Not a huge amount of progress but 2 more Ard boyz painted.


Ardboy Big Shoota.










Ardboy 8


----------



## Winterous

They look great, love the gun shield 
And as Squeek said, the model-per-post is actually a good idea.

Why don't you give your Big Shootas to the Nob, by the way?
Well, one of them, since he can only hold one.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Winterous said:


> They look great, love the gun shield
> And as Squeek said, the model-per-post is actually a good idea.
> 
> Why don't you give your Big Shootas to the Nob, by the way?
> Well, one of them, since he can only hold one.


Cheers Winterous.
Partly due the eggs in one basket thing and to get the extra CC attack from the slugga I spose.
I will probably drop the Big Shootas from the mobs at later date as its points that are wasted when hurtling forward in a Trukk to get into CC.

I have finally gotten round to converting up the last Ardboy. Only this git to paint and the units finished for now.

*Ardboy 10.*









*Ardboy 9*









I am working on the Trukk for the Ardboyz, and have just added front mudguards.

Still have to sort the Big Shoota and gunner as well as rivets and some other details then its ready for paint.

After that its another push to try and paint/convert Meganobz (six more to do, Gah!) the reward for doing that will be a Battlewagon for them and painting the Megaboss.

Then its time to take stock of whats going on and think of a unit to do next, probably 8 bikes as they do not need to have a transport.

I currently have one Heavy Support slot open which I am resisting filling with yet another Looted Wagon with boomgun (Naff roolz, but I love making them and I want 10 later for Apoc)

I quite fancy building a Battlewagon from Scratch for use as a transport to fill this HS slot but what ever I do its gonna be tank based.


----------



## Winterous

Viscount Vash said:


> Cheers Winterous.
> Partly due the eggs in one basket thing and to get the extra CC attack from the slugga I spose.


I meant this guy actually, the one with the Klaw.








Because then (if your squad has special weapons) you aren't losing a 2CCW attack on a Boy for taking it, if you aren't taking them on the 'Ard boys though, obviously there's no need.

Although the other one does have a Slugga/Choppa, so obviously he does't want it, he wants more bashing.


----------



## BearsofLeon

I have read this entire log multiple times. It is just way too cool!!!!
I love the rebreathers, I think that you should do some Kommandos, because with your skill at making re-breathers, some kustom kommando's would suit you well.

Cheers!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thanks Bears.

Kommandos will be a fair way down the line as I am concentrating on Mech Orks for now. (I'm a shameless treadhead.)
I was looking at the FW ones which are very nice.

I'm instigating a Joker Card system to allow myself the occasional non painted post as sometimes I want to answer a direct question or get a conversion posted real quick.

I have Five Jokers for now, but dunno how to earn more and how often I should be able to get more. Suggestions welcome.










Ok, so now I have Four. :biggrin:

*Ardboyz Trukk.*
Built on a standard Trukk chassis the rest is plasticard, bitz and glue



























You can see through the mesh on the Front so I needed some detail for inside and have to be able to paint it.













































As always tons of rivets were cut and glued and the gun turret rotates.


----------



## Winterous

You could earn more by painting TWO models in a post, Mork forbid!


----------



## Phenious

Your Orks are the best! The very concept of retrofitting found objects to make armor and weapons as well as transportation! I love how simple but powerful each and every conversion is.


----------



## squeek

Love the trukk as ever, particularly the little extras like the removable grill and rotating gun. Jokers are a good thought too as it saves you getting pissed off with wanting to say things and show things but being forced to paint something first.

I think you could award yourself a new joker every so many points? Maybe every 500 or every 1000 if that is too many? Looking forward to seeing some more of these vehicles painted anyhow!


----------



## BearsofLeon

The 'Ardboyz trukk is fantastic!
And I agree, the FW Kommando upgrade pack is awesome, just since im in the US, the shipping and the cost isnt worth it unless I go to Games Day.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I love these orks, i actually managed to convince a possible warhammer player that the hobby was for her by using this post to show her what you could achieve by thinking outside the box. I like the painted model rule, i have a similar system for playing games, if it aint painted it ain't fighting. Not sure about the joker card idea...seems like it defeats the point in the rule in the first place. 
still +rep for the models.


----------



## Viscount Vash

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I love these orks, i actually managed to convince a possible warhammer player that the hobby was for her by using this post to show her what you could achieve by thinking outside the box.


It made my day when I read that, hope she enjoys the hobby and joins Heresy.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Not sure about the joker card idea...seems like it defeats the point in the rule in the first place.
> still +rep for the models.


Yeah it does a bit, but sometimes I need to answer a question and have nothing painted.

I promise not to go mad with them .

Thanks for the Reppage. Nice sig btw.  

Right Painted stuff time.

The last Ardboy yay!

Ardboy 10.











The whole Trukk Mob.










Their Trukk is base coated now, so hopefully I will get that done soon.
I am also building two more Meganobz up so I can up the unit to five.

Build wise after those I'm itching to do another vehicle, this time from scratch.

Probably a GobSmasha to be used as a looted Vindicator for Apoc, the long term plan is to make a Looted Linebreaker Squadron with a the GobSmasha, a Looted Vindicator and a Lungbursta. (They all have hull mounted Cannons so seem fitting)
If anyone has good pictures of Epic Gobsmashas and /or Lungburstas please let me see them. 

I know a Gobsmasha is not usable in normal games and I am meant to be getting stuff ready for playing first, but I am getting the twitches.


----------



## 18827

Found this one on Google.


----------



## Viscount Vash

A nicely done that one.

Bit narrow in the hull, I wanted a good close up of the old Epic mini for a better idea of the dimensions. 

Cheers though jimmy.


I have finished off the Ardboyz Trukk, it took a while longer than I thought because of the arrival of Halo Reach in the house. (Bless my other half she bought it as a treat for me then asked what was on telly that night. Erm Halo love.)

In the time windows where the missus has managed to regain control of the TV it got done though.














































Thats it for now peeps.


----------



## Zodd

Something like this ? Here it should be possibly to estimate the hull/wheels dimensions relative to each other..And a very nice Trukk. It have a lot of details incorporated; hinges, handlebars, reinforcements inside the corner etc. All this detailing work really bring out the feeling of orkish 'now wot's


----------



## Winterous

Viscount Vash said:


> Bless my other half she bought it as a treat for me then asked what was on telly that night. Erm Halo love.)


LOL!

Anyway, great werk as usual, love the 'windscreen'.


----------



## dirty-dog-

awsome truck, likeing the bed and the grill, very well done. also liking the bonnet covers, very nice


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Hey i just realised you stopped adding up how many points you had painted....this makes me sad .

Also have you done any painting on your big battle fortress dakka-killy-def tank?


----------



## Bubblematrix

Liking the truck work Vash, looking forward to the next piece of awesomeness, you have and stompas or bombas in the arsenal? both are my favourite orky contraptions

Edit: also, any shots of the whole lot together?


----------



## Viscount Vash

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Hey i just realised you stopped adding up how many points you had painted....this makes me sad .
> 
> Also have you done any painting on your big battle fortress dakka-killy-def tank?


 Oh the points were becoming inaccurate, I will bring them back with the next post.
No, I'm afraid it (_The Hamma of Mork_) is untouched. I need to finish of the inner flooring, drivers cab area and bung some grots on board.

I will get the meks back on it when I have 1500pts of normal game stuff done.



Bubblematrix said:


> Liking the truck work Vash, looking forward to the next piece of awesomeness, you have and stompas or bombas in the arsenal? both are my favourite orky contraptions
> 
> Edit: also, any shots of the whole lot together?


Not yet, but one Mek and two Clawstompas are the aim later.
I will have a bash at a massed picture at the weekend.


Thanks for all the comments. 

*Stuff.*

Next up are two more Meganobz built and tweeked.

*Meganob 4*
The rebreather and bosspole as standard for these, teeth plates added to the Iron Gob, part of a Trukks stickbomb launcher and a change on the _thumb_ on the Power Claw.










*Meganob 5*
Starting to try and get different arm positions on this one, built up the shoulder with Milliput, the other half of the Trukks stickbomb launcher as well as the standard Rebreather and Boss Pole additions.










The painted mini is a bit of a shock, as I think its the first time that a conversion is shown at both stages in one post.:shok:

*Meganob 4*









When I get the other one painted I will be sorting their transport. ( A pretty basic Battlewagon GW kit effort.)


*Painted 732pts*


----------



## squeek

Viscount Vash said:


> The painted mini is a bit of a shock, as I think its the first time that a conversion is shown at both stages in one post.:shok:


Madness! Surely this sort of thing is not allowed?

What is your technique for painting the ork flesh Vash? My apologies if it is buried somewhere earlier in the thread already.


----------



## BearsofLeon

Hooray more posts!
How do you do those rebreathers?


----------



## Viscount Vash

Hello again all. 

First off some Answers for those that had questions.



Bubblematrix said:


> Edit: also, any shots of the whole lot together?


Tried a massed shot for you Bubblematrix, its not brilliant though.








I will try again when the next couple of bits are finished.



squeek said:


> What is your technique for painting the ork flesh Vash? My apologies if it is buried somewhere earlier in the thread already.


 On the Boyz its Knarloc Green, Thraka Wash then back up with Knarloc followed by a Knarloc/white mix for hard edges. I should do a Tutorial.



BearsofLeon said:


> How do you do those rebreathers?


Basically its just cladding their ugly mugs with 1mm plasticard, they are all a bit made up as I go along but I will try and do a a Tutorial for the common types.Tutorial now done. 


As I have not finished painting owt I spose its another one of these.









3 left.

*Stuff*

I have bashed up a GW BattleWagon kit with an extra Big Shoota turret and a Deffrolla for the Meganobz units ride.























































Thats it for now peeps until I get some paint on some stuff.


----------



## Bubblematrix

It all looks really nice together, an army really does shine when it's all modelled with a distinct theme and a paintjob which brings it together, impressive


----------



## Winterous

Holy crap, that Deffrolla is glorious O_O


----------



## shaantitus

Winterous said:


> Holy crap, that Deffrolla is glorious O_O


But not when you are standing directly in front of it.
Bloody impressive work vash. Truly you are a biig mek with all the gubbins.


----------



## squeek

Very nice deffrolla, your army will look fantastic on the table! 



Viscount Vash said:


> On the Boyz its Knarloc Green, Thraka Wash then back up with Knarloc followed by a Knarloc/white mix for hard edges. I should do a Tutorial.


You know that is what I thought but I had figured you might have a more complicated technique, it looks good though.


----------



## Go0se

brilliant stuff as always Vash... it almost makes me want to get the rest of my Orks assembled.... almost... There is something massivly depressing about assembling 200 boyz though! Keep up the good work mate, rep if i can


----------



## BearsofLeon

GOOSE IS BACK, anyway
Vash, awesome job on the battlewagon!!!

GET THOSE BOYZ ASSEMBLED GOOSE.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Go0se said:


> ... it almost makes me want to get the rest of my Orks assembled.... almost... There is something massivly depressing about assembling 200 boyz though! Keep up the good work mate, rep if i can


Go on, you know you want to.....

You'll notice the vast lack of boyz in this log though, I couldn't even contemplate painting 200 of the gitz. Anyway I'm a gubbinz kinda guy.


Cheers for all the comments on the Battlewagon, it's being painted atm but is a bit of a bugger so don't hold your breath folks.

I have finished Meganob number 5 which gets me a reasonable mob to use.


*Meganob 5*



























*Meganob Mob 1*









I will try and get a better picture of them for my finished mobs only thread.

Return of the painted pontage.

Points Painted= 772


----------



## Scathainn

Excellent work! Now all you need is to paint up that Warboss and you can play a fully painted game! :shok:


----------



## Winterous

Gewd work, as usual!
It's kinda funny that Meganobz have Stikkbomb chukkers, even though they don't do anything anymore XD


----------



## Bubblematrix

Wow, really good work, I like the total points painted - shows how much effort a fully painted and customised (or should I say Kustomized) ork army can take.


----------



## Unforgiven302

Been following this thread for a while now, and I just went back to the beginning and read every page and admired every photo. This is one of the coolest and most ambitious projects around. Every conversion has a reason and every vehicle is done to orky perfection.

Totally awesome stuff Vash... totally awesome.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Scathainn said:


> Excellent work! Now all you need is to paint up that Warboss and you can play a fully painted game! :shok:


Thanks.
I'm taking my time with him as he has to better than the norm, also I will do him to round out 1500pts.



Winterous said:


> Gewd work, as usual!
> It's kinda funny that Meganobz have Stikkbomb chukkers, even though they don't do anything anymore XD


Thankyou.
No point with PKs is there? Anyhoo they look a bit lacking without.



Bubblematrix said:


> Wow, really good work, I like the total points painted - shows how much effort a fully painted and customised (or should I say Kustomized) ork army can take.


And thats with trying to avoid loadza boyz, Cheers.

@ Unforgiven Thanks for the comments, its nice to know that somebody goes back through it on occasion.


*BattleWagon.*






























































.

Deres somefink funny goin on ere, anovver painted bit?

Seriously I gotta break out the glue and knife the only thing I have to paint is the Warboss.

I'm looking at a bike or another Trukk mob next. Can't decide so we will have to see what happens.

I will be trying to make a set of rebreather Tutorials as I have been asked.

Thats it for now chaps and chapesses.

*V.V*

*Painted points= 897*


----------



## squeek

Very good looking as ever Vash, the turret and deffrolla fit very well with the model, practically seamless. The painting is rather nice too.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Viscount Vash said:


> Thanks.
> Seriously I gotta break out the glue and knife the only thing I have to paint is the Warboss.


 
Lies, secrets and lies. You might be as cunnin as a grot Vash but i 'as already seen dat giant zog off ded killy dakka wagon wot you 'az. Tryin' ta get one over on old grimzag just won't work.


----------



## BearsofLeon

Vash,
That battlewagon is amazing. This log gets better and better.
Especially the mud around the spikes on th' deffrolla, those give it an especially nice touch!


----------



## Viscount Vash

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Viscount Vash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> Seriously I gotta break out the glue and knife the only thing I have to paint is the Warboss.
> 
> 
> 
> Lies, secrets and lies. You might be as cunnin as a grot Vash but i 'as already seen dat giant zog off ded killy dakka wagon wot you 'az. Tryin' ta get one over on old grimzag just won't work.
Click to expand...

Da bludy Mek aint finished it an da Runthurds gotta train dem grots to work da gubbins yet.

Tbh I have made a bit of a rod for my own back with it by making it open rather than enclosed coz it now needs crew, also I'm very unhappy with the drivers cab and need to have a good look at sorting that.

But as I have nearly got 1500 points of playable stuff together it should get underway again soonish.



Right, I have grabbed just a basic slugga boy and painted him for the compulsory painted mini. He is the start of another trukk mob but that is not the reason I'm posting.










First attempt at GSing a mask, not too bad but practice required. 


*Bikes*

I love the bike minis and have a rather large amount of them knocking about (22 in fact), so It was time to get some started.
I'm not going mental on these, just subtle conversions for the basic bikers to try and make them individual.

Bike 1.









Bike 2.









I love the FW Bike Nobs but won't let myself buy them til I have painted what bikes I already have.
That said I want my Bike Nobs to be on par with the FW ones.

So heres the first Nob.























































As you may guess from the amount of pictures I'm rather chuffed with this one.
Quite a bit of work went into him.


Extending and widening the forks and fork yolks, replacement brake cables and new wheel guard to fit a pair of toy tractor wheels. 

Repositioning of Nob, Left leg cut and change, AoBR nob left arm.

Cutting wheel (PK) arm.

Exhaust build.

Front plate build.

GSing of shoulders to get position.

All this took me about five evenings.

Hope you like him.:grin:


----------



## shaantitus

These look fantastic vash. Outstanding work as allways. Just a thought though. I have yet to see a flattened opponent miniture wrapped around a dethrolla attempted by anyone. Would be bloody funny though.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

shaantitus said:


> These look fantastic vash. Outstanding work as allways. Just a thought though. I have yet to see a flattened opponent miniture wrapped around a dethrolla attempted by anyone. Would be bloody funny though.


Could quite literally take a hammer to a plastic space marine to flatten out the armour plates first, maybe use a soft hammer or wooden mallet to avoid the details getting too mashed.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Long time no post.

The Army Painting Challenge has been stealing all my painting time.

I'm enjoying Tomb kings more than I expected and that's without having the new stuff yet.



Anyhoo, I have finished painting the MegaBoss made up from Ghaz! :yahoo:







































The plan is to paint a stray Ork mini every time I get a TK thing done for the Challenge from now.


Never know I might get a bike painted one day soon.


----------



## Chaosftw

Nice Vash,

Looks really good!

Also do you have a thread started for the tomb kings?

Chaosftw


----------



## Viscount Vash

Hover over the Scarab in my sig, each picture tile is a Plog link.


----------



## Midge913

Just went through your whole log here VV and I must say that the scope and size of all of our conversions is just magnificent. Each pieces oozes character and the paint jobs are really cool. I like the slight diversion from the standard Goff scheme with the inclusion of the blue tones. It has always been my opinion that the Goff's scheme is just to bland to be truly Orky and you have solved that quite nicely with the introduction of cool color tones. Whereas all of your other pieces are great I think the newly finished Megaboss is by far my favorite! The kustom gun, and the addition of more kustom gubbins really transforms the Gaz model from something that you see on the table everytime you face and ork player, into a really unique and colorful model. Excellent work in all!


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Superb looking orks, you've just made my decision for my next army xD i really cant wait to see the finished warbikes, those conversions are immense!


----------



## Hammer49

Nice work on the megaboss.


----------



## Grins1878

Never ceases to amaze me the amount of customisation you put into your looted wagons, tanks and models in general! It irks me that they always look so good too! haha 

Hats off to you Vash, they're bloody marvellous 

+ rep


----------



## Kreuger

Holy crap VV, I just made it through this whole log in a sitting, and you have some absolutely stellar work!

Keep it up!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thank you all for the kind words and further motivation.

Whilst I wait for the New TK minis to arrive I am trying to clear the decks by painting some back catalogue conversions.

First off is one of the bikes.



















I have another one nearly finished and then it is on to the Warbike mob Nob.

If I can get a total of 9 bikes done I actually have about 1500pts so can move on to Apoc only stuff. ( It's the only way I will stay ahead of Tinkebell's awesome Nid painting rate tbh.)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Viscount Vash said:


> Long time no post.
> 
> The Army Painting Challenge has been stealing all my painting time.
> 
> I'm enjoying Tomb kings more than I expected and that's without having the new stuff yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, I have finished painting the MegaBoss made up from Ghaz! :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to paint a stray Ork mini every time I get a TK thing done for the Challenge from now.
> 
> 
> Never know I might get a bike painted one day soon.


WoW Vash, that is one sweet looking Ork Boss! Really like the work you put into him and your conversions make the Orks one step cooler! + Rep

P.S. Is that the Epic Emp. Titan weapon you used for his gun?


----------



## Orochi

That sir, is a true Ork gun.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Hello once again folks. 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> WoW Vash, that is one sweet looking Ork Boss! Really like the work you put into him and your conversions make the Orks one step cooler! + Rep
> 
> P.S. Is that the Epic Emp. Titan weapon you used for his gun?


Thank you, he was great fun to build.

The gun is a scratch build, after seeing SM Assault Cannons in action it is the kinda of thing I imagine a Warboss would want.
It is just a bigger clunky-er Meks version.

Kinda wished I had thought about the old Titan weapon.



Orochi said:


> That sir, is a true Ork gun.


Propa Dakka!! :biggrin:


I have been mekkin up some of the second hand bikes that I got a while back.

Bike 3 finished and under the brush.









Bike 4 , still a few details to mop up and an exhaust end to build up.









I have a load more of these second hand bikes (24 bikes in total including tthe new ones I also have), but I am starting to think that they are probably not worth the effort of salvaging for just bikes.....

.....Trakks or Scorchas on the other hand.

I am leaning towards roasting lots of little Nids. :biggrin:

Now for the compulsory painted miniature.

Yup, it's a bike.

Bike 2.










That's it until I get another bike done. ( I'm going for a mob of 7 for now.)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Looking good dude. I love some of the subtle little conversions you put into this stuff. As for refurbing all those bikes, i don't know, i have a hatred for painting bikes but that many engines in a single block on the board would be damned intimidating.


----------



## Viscount Vash

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking good dude. I love some of the subtle little conversions you put into this stuff. As for refurbing all those bikes, i don't know, i have a hatred for painting bikes but that many engines in a single block on the board would be damned intimidating.



Thanks Grim.

I am much of the same mind as you, fielding a Wazdakka bike army sounds great fun but painting 30+ bikes does not. Maybe one day.

Speaking of bikes, I have built up a 5th one ready for painting.











And of course here is the must post painted mini.....

Bike 3.



















Those that follow this log may have noticed I am leaving the Nob, the plan is to save him for last out of the 7 bikes. 


I started muttering about building some Skorchas in my previous post, I have started collecting up gubbinz for this project and cut the arse ends off three bikes so far.
After doing this I have realized how time consuming building three of these will be.
With this in mind I started thinking that Bowelburnas would be about the same size, be quicker to build as they are enclosed and serve well enough for count as Skorchas in normal 40k games. (As long as I remember they are open topped that is.)

Seeing as I sketched one in my first post in this thread way back in March 2010 it's about time I actually made one. ::laugh:

To make up for the time delay you will get to see three. 

First job is to cut some plastic sheet into rough floorpans.










Here is the basic beginnings of the first one.










These will be my build project whilst I paint up the next 4 bikes. ( Gotta build bike 7 as well.)

That's all for now folks.


----------



## Zodd

Just love those bikes :victory:
Looking forward to see what You will use as the flamer bin for the skorchers.
Have some fuel-rep for the burnas.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Man, Vash, with all the detail on some of the Ork stuff, I bet they can be a real bitch to paint, eh? Almost scares me away from taking up the Orks as my 2nd army. Almost.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Bowe lBurna #1*

Well once again I am going to be a naughty little Vash and post with out a painted mini.









I got so into building the first Bowel Burna that painting a ground to a total halt. I am pretty happy with it and am really looking forward to building the other two.









I have since added a door handle, as I forgot it until I was taking the pictures.




























The plan is to paint this and one bike before I allow myself to build the next Bowel Burna, this should help me get the bikes done and stop me just building up stuff. 

Hope you like it. 

So much for getting all my previous builds painted. lol.


----------



## Midge913

Really like that Bowel Burna mate! It just oozes Orky character. I look forward to seeing it painted up!


----------



## Kreuger

Keep on kicking ass and taking names!

Your logs are stellar, and always an inspiration.

You orkify (and scratch build!) with a stunning fluency.

+rep

Cheers,
kreuger


----------



## Zodd

That Bowel Burna is a fabulously good build. The pieces of threadplate, lots of rivets and cun'ing gub'ins k:


----------



## Iron Angel

Saying anything short of "spectacular" would do a disservice to these masterpieces.

I stand in awe, and would love to face this army on a table. Amazing, amazing work Vash.


----------



## Winterous

Holy shit, that is one fucking fantastic build!


----------



## Viscount Vash

I hurt both my ears getting through a doorway after reading all those comments. :laugh:

Thank you for the feedback guys, joking aside the fact you like the Bowelburna is making me itch to build the other two.

I have finished painting it now.:biggrin:















































I am going to force myself to paint some more bikes before allowing myself to build more Bowelburnas, paint two bikes, build/paint one Bowelburna is the ratio that will sort out the bike squad to my satisfaction.

After those six minis I will be re-visiting the _Hammer of Mork_ Skulhamma build in an effort to finish it off.

Making the cab bigger and finishing of the dozer blade, some grots and riveting and she will be ready for paint.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Viscount Vash said:


> I hurt both my ears getting through a doorway after reading all those comments. :laugh:
> 
> Thank you for the feedback guys, joking aside the fact you like the Bowelburna is making me itch to build the other two.
> 
> I have finished painting it now.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to force myself to paint some more bikes before allowing myself to build more Bowelburnas, paint two bikes, build/paint one Bowelburna is the ratio that will sort out the bike squad to my satisfaction.
> 
> After those six minis I will be re-visiting the _Hammer of Mork_ Skulhamma build in an effort to finish it off.
> 
> Making the cab bigger and finishing of the dozer blade, some grots and riveting and she will be ready for paint.


As much as I like the work, Vash, it's just not Ork-y enough. You've streamlined it too much. You know what needs done, make it happen!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Tis the way of some of the old Epic minis, wait untill I get round to some of the old Mekboy speedstas, now they were streamlined beyond belief. lol.


----------



## Zodd

Viscount Vash said:


> Tis the way of some of the old Epic minis, wait untill I get round to some of the old Mekboy speedstas, now they were streamlined beyond belief. lol.


Ahh, that would be nice..maybe a dragsta version ? In Go Fasta Red livery.

And nice paintjob on the burna.


----------



## Midge913

I think that the paint job is really nice. But this time I actually have a suggestion. ON the flame freehands I would add a layer of orange or bright red to the interior of the flames. As it stands now they are nice, but don't pop much. 

Other than that Vash I think it looks brilliant.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Midge913 said:


> I think that the paint job is really nice. But this time I actually have a suggestion. ON the flame freehands I would add a layer of orange or bright red to the interior of the flames. As it stands now they are nice, but don't pop much.
> 
> Other than that Vash I think it looks brilliant.


I know what you mean about the flames,
I did a track ages ago with the full on hot rod style flames and ended up hating it. Problem was it just did not fit in with the rest of the army and looked like I had just bought it painted.
When the other two are done you might see what I mean. 

I might give the top edges another hit of Blood Red though. 




Painted Mini Time.

Bike 4









The other 3 bikes are on hold so I can do a unit for the Painting Challenge.

I am changing from Tomb Kings to Orks for the Challenge starting with a shoota armed Trukk mob.










12 Boyz in a couple of weeks should not be too hard, but birthday drinks and a brother on leave from the army are bound to be messy.


On a side note I have actually finished building the _*Hamma of Mork.*_

I was unhappy with the drivers cab so just added more to it.










Finished off tons of riveting and the dozer blade and she is ready to undercoat.










I will be painting her in between other units so she will take a while no doubt.


----------



## DaStonedOrk

Nice converting very orky, creating a very unique ork army I c...I can't do such large conversions just small ones. Also can I ask how u change the title of ur thread?


----------



## jlaughter001

Wow. On everything. Amazing work. You're inspiring me to try and do something crazy with mine...probably with less than stellar (ie disastrous) results, and it'll likely make me cry.


----------



## Humie Stomper

As a new ork player thou hast inspired me to greater things, with this thread so the childs toybox is getting raided tonite few tonka trucks that can give me a start.


----------



## Hammer49

The biker looks very good.
Excellent conversions on the hamma of mork. Look forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Painting Challenge completed for May*

Thanks for the feedback folks.

Nothing too interesting this time just twelve Shoota boyz knocked out to meet the criteria of The Painting Challenge. 

*Boyz 1&2* 










*Boyz 3&4*










*Boyz, Big Shoota1&5*










*Boyz 6&7*










*Boyz 8&9*










*Boyz 10&11*










So that's a start on adapting my army to survive a Nid invasion, this mob will probably be upped to a 20 strong foot slogging unit in the future so they won't have to hide behind their trukk so much.










With a bit of time spare before next month I will be plodding on with the bikes in a bid to get the unit of 7 complete.


Now that I have changed to this army for the Army Painting Challenge I will have to get a pile of stuff prepped in advance.
Probably the Killa Kanz I got on Monday for my Birthday. (Thanks Ma in Law.  )


----------



## alasdair

Love the custom helmets! Very well done.


----------



## seabeast

Wow, I just went through this whole thread, and I must say, I'm envious of Ork players. As an SM player, fluff and my upgrade options keep me from going all out and taking a Rhino from mundane transport to something unique and cool. 

I'm loving tha Hamma of Mork! I didn't know it was so dang big until you put a Boy next to it! I'd imagine that moving that bad boy (girl?) around would take quite a while.

Keep up the good work Vash! 
... hmm... maybe I should to a totally converted army... hmmm....


----------



## Hammer49

Great work on the orks. The helmets do look very good.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Killa Kans build.*

Naughty Vash, no painted pic this time round but after 12 boyz in one hit I reckon I can get away with it.


I wanted a unit to kill Nids big and small, to that end a mob with two Grotzookas and a Kustom Mega-Blasta.

The problem is the kit only comes with one Grotzooka. 

No, not a problem, lets say an opportunity. :biggrin:

*Standard Kan.*










Minor bit of work on the claws on the foot so they clasp the rock it is standing on, but that's all.

*Grotzooka conversion Kan.*










*Kustom Mega-Blasta conversion Kan.*



















As you Kan (sorry couldn't resist) guess from it getting two pictures I am particularly chuffed with the last one.

Thanks for all the interest in the thread everyone.

Now to get some paint on.


----------



## Midge913

I love the two conversions Vash! The little bin of gubbins and grot parts on the Grotzooka is especially characterful. Look forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## Hellados

absolutely stunning mate, i mean, i've always preferred the uniform uncluttered look of the SMs but i think you may of just converted me


----------



## Varakir

Gorgeous conversions, and a terrible pun. Perfection :biggrin:

I'm sure these will be a highlight of the June painting thread.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Nice work on the kans dude as always. I'm looking forwards to seeing em completed.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Hello all.

Glad you like the kans. 

Tinkerbell (probably my toughest critic) pointed some thing out on the Mega Blasta kan.










The white cable is not up to scratch, I was already unhappy with the curve of it but Tinks also pointed out that compared to the other GS one it was plain and therefore sub-standard.

After a bit of a rehash this is what we have.



















Went for the knackered insulation showing core cable look much like the Meganob minis.


Well that is the unpainted part.

Painting wise I have managed to get one third of June's challenge unit painted. 

The standard Grotzooka Kan.





































Now to get the other two done, looking forward to the Blasta Kan painted up in particular.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Great stuff Vash 
Especially liking the look of the kustom mega-blaster, so +rep


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

NIce work Vash, i'm not sure how you manged to find time to put out models of this calibre and update the spruefolio....i'm startign to thing that you can control the space time continuum....that'd be sweet..


----------



## Winterous

Great work!
Out of curiosity, how did you make the green cable?
I'd be right in thinking that it's just an actual cable of some sort which you built up on, right?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Damn Vash! That Grotzooka Kan is BALLER dude. Truley great stuff with all your conversions...they just look so much more 'Orky' +Rep mate +Rep!

Edit..../sigh have to spread the Rep love to others first...I shall return!


----------



## Viscount Vash

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> NIce work Vash, i'm not sure how you manged to find time to put out models of this calibre and update the spruefolio....i'm startign to thing that you can control the space time continuum....that'd be sweet..


I wish I could mate.
Luckily Cypher871's promotion from the ranks to handle the daily running of the database means I can move on to other Heresy projects and even sneak some of my own stuff in on occasion .:grin: 



Winterous said:


> Great work!
> Out of curiosity, how did you make the green cable?
> I'd be right in thinking that it's just an actual cable of some sort which you built up on, right?


Just GS and the use of a over priced tool from Masquerade, there was a thread in News and Rumour linked below.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=86285



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Damn Vash! That Grotzooka Kan is BALLER dude. Truley great stuff with all your conversions...they just look so much more 'Orky' +Rep mate +Rep!
> 
> Edit..../sigh have to spread the Rep love to others first...I shall return!


No worries, go forth and share the love. lol.

Thank you all.


Due to twisting my ankle badly enough to have a couple of unscheduled days off work I have managed to finish the Kan with scratch built Grotzooka. 














































Hopefully I can get the Blasta Kan done by the end of the weekend.
Leaving myself enough time to finish off the last three bikes and therefore that squad before the next challenge unit.

Cheers all. *Vash.*


----------



## shaantitus

Most impressed with your recent work Vash. I have been getting minimal heresy time or a while so i had missed a fair bit of your work. The Bowel burna brings back memories, a truly impressive build. Love the kans and the warboss. In the grotzooks ammo bucket, is that an ork leg i see? Very cool work all round. Looking forward to the completed(including paint) skullhamma. Most repworthy.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Finally finished the last Kan off. 
It was touch and go if I would get the Challenge unit completed this month, luckily Tinkerbell was off to a dog show at 05:30 hrs so I had time to get the bleeder done.

It almost makes up for being up 45mins earlier than my normal 5:30 am work day routine. 




























And here they are as a group.



















Apart from trying to finish off the half done units the next job is to prep up the Challenge items.

Some of the old Ork Artillery pieces that I got on Ebay last month are sitting on the building shelf, a Traktor Kannon and Smasha Gun that would go nicely with my home made Zzap Gun to make up that to a full battery.

Anyhoo the Grot crew should be fun.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork

Great work Vash. Love the detail, color choices and the metallics. +rep


----------



## Firefighter X

VV can I just rename you Orkimedes? Superb, sublime, so good. I count you truly belssed by Gork [ or Mork if you swing that way instead ]. I've loved the comedic value of orks forever and wondered about building a small band. Seeing your work has dashed those dreams however.

Stupendous work.

FFX


----------



## Midge913

Very nice group Vash! Everything is just great! The one base with the broken tree is really cool! I look forward to your next project!


----------



## Winterous

They look fantastic


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Great looking Kans Vash! They just feel...Orky. You have done a great job with this project and looking forward to your next installment.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Zodd

That must have been a major undertaking to make 3 cans in a month and in that high quality. This needs to be repped.


----------



## apidude

Bad!!! BAD, VV..........
I blow my nose at you, so-called Arthur-king, you and all your silly English kaniggets. Thppppt!

Now you've gone and tempted me to add Orks to my Army wish list........

Awesome job. As tempting as it is to do my own thing, I think I'll follow your PLOG and live out my Orkiness vicariously through your excellent models. Have some rep....

Hmmm..... do you have any battle reports posted?


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Outstanding, simply brilliant, i love the one stomping on the three :3 i think you've really captured the term "ork" with these!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thank you very much for all the kind words and rep everybody.
It is great to know that someone is enjoying the Plog almost as much as I enjoy building the gubbinz.




Firefighter X said:


> Seeing your work has dashed those dreams however.
> FFX


Now that is a real shame, you should have a go at doing some Orks just for the fun of doing it. 



Midge913 said:


> The one base with the broken tree is really cool!





Dakingofchaos said:


> I love the one stomping on the tree


I have to admit that the one stomping the shrub is also my favourite as well.



apidude said:


> Hmmm..... do you have any battle reports posted?


Not as yet, 
when Tinks has some more Nids together and I have more Dakka than Choppy done I might be brave enough to try rolling some D6 about.

*Actual Stuff.*​
The Painting Challenge is making me break the painted mini every post rule I originally set, but as I am getting stuff done I will let that slide for now.:blush:

This was done ages ago.









But it needs company. 

So for this months unit I have chosen 2x Zzap Gun (inc 4 crew), Runtherd and Ammo Runt.


For these I have a couple of the old Big Gunz, Ebay purchases from a couple of months ago.









Smasha Gun.









Traktor Kannon.










So it's re-breather/gas masks for all.
I will be trying to do some GS WWI style masks for some of the grots, If I can pull off that bit of sculptyness it will be the norm for grots and may mean I can do a unit of the little blighters this year.

No real changes to the gunz required as they are sheer orkiness in their own right, apart from the ride on spotter on the Traktor Kannon.


----------



## Djinn24

Those are some good loooking Kans you have there. Couple parts looks a bit to clean for Orks but I guess they could have been spored to be neat freaks.


----------



## Viscount Vash

djinn24 said:


> Those are some good loooking Kans you have there. Couple parts looks a bit to clean for Orks but I guess they could have been spored to be neat freaks.


Yeah they are a bit clean, I might go back to them with some mud. 


Just a little update on some of the grot crew gas masks.

As mentioned I wanted some WWI style bag masks, but the details on some of these grots is not suitable for covering up.

The first two have some of the elements that I want to use on the bag masks though.

*Grot Crew 1*










*Ammo Runt*










These and the Smasha Gun will be getting some paint this weekend and hopefully I will get the other grot masks GSed up as well.

Then it is just the Runtherd to mask up on the modelling front.


----------



## Midge913

Very cool looking additions there Vash!


----------



## Zodd

Nice grots, always had a soft spot for those little guys. Those hoses you make with the Masquerade tools, are they solid GS or do they have a reinforcement inside like a piece of wire ? 
I ask because i wonder, how you get them to keep the shape while hardening.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Zodd said:


> Nice grots, always had a soft spot for those little guys. Those hoses you make with the Masquerade tools, are they solid GS or do they have a reinforcement inside like a piece of wire ?
> I ask because i wonder, how you get them to keep the shape while hardening.


Yes it's that tool again. I have to make it worth spending £30 on. :laugh:

They are solid GS,
the trick is to make them longer than required and bend the middle by holding the excess on the ends. You can then stick the ends onto some thing whilst waiting for it to cure.

I have a board with a few little green caterpillars on it.  

When it has hardened off you can just trim it to size and glue it to the mini as required.

My only concern is they are a bit flexible and may break off, I should probably use more blue than yellow from now on.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

HAHAHAHA, dude that is to awesome. The grots with gasmasks! Seriously, to cool man.

Are you planning a full squad of them?


----------



## Viscount Vash

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> HAHAHAHA, dude that is to awesome. The grots with gasmasks! Seriously, to cool man.
> 
> Are you planning a full squad of them?


Eventually a herd of grots will get done, but for now it is just gun crews. 

Massive painting failure this weekend, The base colours got done on the Splatta Kannon, but that was about all.

Just was not in the mood.

Slightly more achieved on the GSing front though.

*Grot Crew 2*










*Grot Crew 3*
Had a bit of fun with him making the bag style gasmask.










*Traktor Kannon.*(and grot crew 4)
The grot once again is the full bag mask.



















I hope to get the one gun and crew painted in the coming week otherwise it might be time to use up my first real life card in the Painting Challenge.


----------



## dirty-dog-

wow looking good vash, your orky stuff is always an inspiration for my own horde.

i done up some kommandoes in the gas mask flavour, ill have to post pics on here somewhere. sucks cause i just finished my masks and bags for a squad of 10 then FW came out witht eh conversion kit.

but your orks definitly gave me the inspiration in the start.


----------



## Haskanael

awesome log, i usualy dont like orks but you had me there at the start with the Converted looted tank.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

Awesome log! just read through everything and everything is super, loving the conversions and character you've put into every model (and everything else) :biggrin: Those Kans are awesome!

+rep

P.S. What guns do you get in the Killa Kan set?


----------



## Zognutz

When I first saw the komplete Kan with KMB, I thought to myself, "isn't it nice to see someone using one on a can rather than rokkit or zooka." 

I didn't realize you scratched it... ...I thought it was from the kit... nuff said.

I think I prefer the old school big gunz to the current ones, nice find... [dont like the current ones... don't think anyone does hehe].

really good job on the crews, they look quite sinister with those rebreathers [a hell raiser kind of creepy].

I've got big gunz next on my list of builds so I'll be watching these from now on... to loot any good ideas mwahahagh [nah, building grot tanks for 'em ].

Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Jangalak

Wow VV you are truly blessed by Gork and Mork. You are a master of green stuff, never had the confidence myself! Havesome well deserved rep...


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thank you all for the comments and Rep folks.

Just a mini update today.

The Runtherd for the Big Gunz.










After failing to paint one mini for last months Army Painting Challenge I still have this unit to paint for this months.

On a side note I had a moment of spendyness on Ebay.

I always thought that the original Battlewagon was the best plastic kit that GW made in it's time but never got one.

Now I have.



















I do not intend doing too much on this, but as you can see I have already removed the spikes ( Never sat right on the mini in my opinion).
Some filling is required to fix up holes left behind after yanking the spikes off and I will add a removable Reinforced Ram to it to increase the length of the mini to nearer the current Battlewagon.

I'm looking forward to getting on with this one .


----------



## Mr.Malevolent

Just went thru the whole thread and I have to say.... AMAZING! Its always helpful and refreshing to find a thread where someone has the same idea of "if its not painted then it wont play". Even though I myself am not working on Orks at the moment, your thread has inspired me to get my arse moving on my KoB. Cannot wait to see the Battlewagon finished and if I havent mentioned it already, your GS-fu is amazing. +rep


----------



## Viscount Vash

Time to get some painted minis up for change.

Zzapgun 2 and crew.




























And the random AmmoRunt










So this looks promising for the Painting Challenge only 1 Gun, 2 Grots and a Runtherd to do.
At least those following the challenge know they won't be seeing this unit for a third month. :laugh:


Lots of prep and gas masking to do on the modelling front as I try to get a unit of 20 Shoota Boyz together for a couple of months time in the Challenge as well as a KFF Mek and the Battlewagon sorted.

Painting wise is the old claim of _I will finish off the bike unit if I get time_ is heard once more as well as finishing of the gunz unit.


----------



## Zognutz

they look ace painted, one of them reminds me of Scarecrow from batman begins


----------



## Midge913

I agree with Zog. Very nice looking unit Vash! The gas masks really add sooo much character to them.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Cheers for the comments, I hadn't thought about the Scarecrow thing.

Bit of an update on the plog, including painted stuff :shok: .

Whole Zzap Gunz unit.










Runt Herd.


















Zapp Gun 3 and Grots.








.

On the sticky and choppy front, it's time to prep next months Challenge units.
humakt is doing a dodad where if you paint an extra unit you get back a Real Life Card, so the plan is to do a Mek and the Classic Battlewagon.

After some serious filling Finecast antics and a little conversion I have a KFF Mek ready for the go.



















Gotta build a Ram for the Battlewagon and do a bit filling where liquid poly has melted holes into it where the spikes were glued on.

Then maybe a bike painted, maybe.....


----------



## Viscount Vash

Having a deceased PC for a week has worked wonders for the Blitz Brigade.

Next months Army Painting Challenge unit are both prepped and ready for the off.

The BattleWagon has had some very minor work.



















I made the 'mast' and ram detachable so that it will be easier to travel with and store. Also if it ever needs putting back to original it can be done with ease.











To stop me from itching to paint the Battlewagon or KFF Mek for a week I have starting pissing around with a mob of 20 Shoota boyz to give myself a mob of 30 when added to the trukk mob I have already painted.


Oh and I have also managed to up the bike count by one..


----------



## Midge913

Looking good Vash. Love the look of the rebreather on the bike boy. I look forward to seeing the Battle Wagon painted up.


----------



## Chaosftw

Vash!! I just caught back up. OMFG so many crazy wicked conversions!!!! I really love all your boys and how you have been using parts from space marines, Chaos, and Tau (stupid Tau) is just outstanding. That in conjunction with the paint jobs really make these models come to life. 

As for your vehicles well... They are unreal! and again with the paint jobs really make them works of art.

I have been so bored waiting for that new chaos renegades codex so I decided to attempt Orks for a second time. your thread has inspired me to add a little more to my Orks to make them a little more unique lol so thanks!

Well done man cant wait to see more!!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Viscount Vash

Chaosftw said:


> Vash!! I just caught back up.


Thanks for having a look through the Plog. It's nice to know people do check back into it. 



Chaosftw said:


> I have been so bored waiting for that new chaos renegades codex so I decided to attempt Orks for a second time. your thread has inspired me to add a little more to my Orks to make them a little more unique lol so thanks!
> 
> Well done man cant wait to see more!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Chaosftw


.That's pretty much the same sentiments that founded Da Blitz Brigade.

Probably the only good thing to come from the homogeneous mess of bland that is the current CSM Dex in my life.

Glad it has got some ideas for your Orks brewing, get mekkin!



The classic Battle Wagon has had its lick o paint, thanks to a weekend of solid painting.




























It was nicee to have the stuff for this months Army Painting Challenge ready to paint for a change, rather than the manic prep and paint last minute rush job that had become the norm.

Now with the Mek underway it's time to think about the prep for the Octobers Challenge unit.

I'm having trouble deciding what to do for October for various reasons. Heres's some of the options and why they temp me.

1)
With the prep of a single bike I can get together a mob of three bikes, add these to the five I have already painted and it's a goodly size mob that gains me approx 250 points.

2)
20 Shoota Boyz these are part prepped, about 10 needing gas masks.
I need this mob ready to form the core for my anti Nid shooty list. Add these to my Shoota Trukk Mob (Who needs Trukks against Nids?) and I will have a solid core of 30 Shoota Boyz to build on.

3)
_The Hamma of Mork_ Skullhamma.
There is no practical reason to paint this apart from the fact it's ready to undercoat. But if it's going to be done as part of the challenge it will have to be a month when I'm ahead of the game.


The sensible grown up option from army building is number 2, I suppose but the actually getting it done in a month is more likely to be number 1.

Oh well got a month to make my mind up I suppose.


----------



## Midge913

Battlewagon is looking fantastic Vash! I am a big fan.

I think that it would be great to see some paint on the _Hamma_ but it will be quite the challenge to get that guy done in a month. Barring that I would go for the shoota boys, more boyz is always good.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Looks like a roll of a die job when the time comes Midge.

I have noticed a great lack of glue on my fingers as of late. so it's time for a spanna in der wurks has arrived in the shape of.........

Basic layout.









First forming.









So Bowel Burna 2 rears up.










After a few comments about the first Bowel Burner being a bit too streamlined I thought I would make this one closer to the original epic mini.

I won't be painting it until the third Bowelburna is also built though, just so I can complete the Apoc formation for them.

Rules wise I'm thinking stripped down Hellhound kinda thoughts.
Less armour, no Heavy Bolter dropped in favour of the Fast Vehicle . Probably at same cost. Seems a fair trade off.

Any thoughts on that would be cool.

Oh well that my painting plans probably busted.:laugh:


----------



## Haskanael

I love what you do with your vehicles, they are Awesome.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Cheers for the comment Haskanael,
everyones feedback helps drive on the various ideas and get them made up.:victory:


*Waffle*

I'm getting into this Bowel Burna build somewhat and it is also something that I have ended up thinking about too much at work.

All the thinking has reminded me of the original reason for starting the Brigade.

*Tanks!*

Balancing an army between my desire to build loads of vehicles for Apoc and actually getting an Ork Army that's usable in normal games has been troublesome.

In the end I have swung from one of those missions to the other in a pendulum like manner. Now that I am close to getting 1500pts of normal army the Apoc Tanks are calling loud and often.


Anyhoo enough waffle time for stuff.


*Building*

The wheels are getting their Orkie plates from Milliput and they just need sand down to shape and the 'studs' and rivets.










Also the body is now being clad in its skin as you can see.

The original Epic Bowel Burna had trumpet like exhausts so whilst had milliput mixed up it seemed like a good time to start shaping them up.










Still lots to do including the turret all the detail and the tedious riveting.


*Buying*

wertypop has been buying from Forgeworld yet again (More Guard Russ Turrets and the like, lots of AT stuff) but this time I managed to tack some stuff onto his order.










FW Ork Kommandos Upgrade










I'm not sure in what context I will use them but they are too funky not to get, that and it is six gas masks I don't have to model up. :laugh:

Brass Etched Ork Glyphs.










Much nicer than the resin set ( I have them already) and sure to be useful in all sorts of places.

Ork Weapons.










I never intended to get these but my brother added them and I am very glad he did. at the price they are a bargain. In time alone spent building my own versions saved these are awesome.


Not a great update I know and I'm sorry about the pic quality but at least it's progress.

Now back to the build....


----------



## shaantitus

The new bowelburna is looking good, although i disagree with the comment that the first one was too streamlined, it is in fact perfect. Orky with very speedy lines. The classic battlewagon is exactly that. Classic. No school like the old school.
Carry on with the fantastic work vash. One final thing. Vote 1 Skullhamma.


----------



## Chaosftw

Yes Vash!!!

Awesome stuff. I love the vehicles. I would kill to be creative lol... Love your style. These orks are mad wicked! Keep pumping out more!

If you ever want to hook me up with some vehicles ill pay for your time! lol!!

Chaosftw


----------



## dirty-dog-

great stuff as allways vash, and ive been thinking of getting the ork weapons for quite some time, but rather spend the money on plasticard and test out my own skills first.

the glyph set is definitly on my wish list. too fidly to make them really.

also with the bowelburna's why not go down the way of looted wagon or a big trakk?


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Bowelburna 2 continues..*



shaantitus said:


> The new bowelburna is looking good, although i disagree with the comment that the first one was too streamlined, it is in fact perfect. Orky with very speedy lines. The classic battlewagon is exactly that. Classic. No school like the old school.
> Carry on with the fantastic work vash. One final thing. Vote 1 Skullhamma.


Thank you shaantitus,
Skullhamma, duly noted.
I will have a look at the diary and see if it's viable. 



Chaosftw said:


> Yes Vash!!!
> 
> Awesome stuff. I love the vehicles. I would kill to be creative lol... Love your style. These orks are mad wicked! Keep pumping out more!
> 
> If you ever want to hook me up with some vehicles ill pay for your time! lol!!
> 
> Chaosftw


I have enough trouble getting my own shite done lol.
When you get to doing some wagonz of your own I will be happy to offer any help I can though.
Thanks for the feedback.



dirty-dog- said:


> great stuff as allways vash, and ive been thinking of getting the ork weapons for quite some time, but rather spend the money on plasticard and test out my own skills first.
> 
> the glyph set is definitly on my wish list. too fidly to make them really.
> 
> also with the bowelburna's why not go down the way of looted wagon or a big trakk?


Cheers for the compliment. 

Yeah it's all part of the fun building your own stuff and adds to the unique feel of a force.

I have done a few now, so feel happy using the FW ones for a while. 

With the old Epic Vehicles I want to make up rules that fit them but looted wagon would mean I can get them into normal games. Good call.

I don't currently have the rules for BigTrakks and such but IA 8 is on the wish list. When I get it there will be some builds based off them perhaps merging some of the old Epic wagons if the rules allow.



*Soooo updateski time.*

Once again no paint as the Bowel Burna commands my attention.

Time to start getting the turret together.

Once again the original Epic mini was the template and I wanted to get the ribbed effect that it had, as well as the domed top for it.










I then added a 'ring' for it to sit in, this will have 'rivets' holding in place but they will be part of rivetathon later.










Other work done today is the sanding of the metal wheel plates down to the right thickness.


----------



## shaantitus

Vash. Rules for the Big trakk is in one of the IA Apoc books too. no2 i think. It is a bit cheaper.


----------



## Grins1878

Haven't reared my head here for a while, suffice to say, I'm always totally impressed with your planning, execution and end product with your conversions mate. I like doing the odd bit but your gear far surpasses what I could achieve! 

Kudos to you! 

+ repatitis


----------



## Viscount Vash

*A little KFF and yet more Bowelburna.*

shaantitus, cheers for the heads up on where the Big Trakk rules are. 

Grins1878, _'the odd bit'_ is how it starts mate :biggrin:
Thank you for the comments and Rep.

Some Paint :shok:

Terrible pictures, so apologies in advance.

So this morning I remembered that I have a KFF Mek to paint to earn back a Real Life Ticket for the Army Painting Challenge and laid down a little paint.










A small break to watch the England's first match in the Rugby World Cup ended (with a feeling of dissatisfaction even though they won) and then turned into a long break.

And then the Building Bug got me again......


The Bowel Burna is moving slower than I would like, but that is my own fault for using so much Milliput and having to wait for it to cure I suppose.
Another reason is that I am really thinking about it as I try to make it like the Epic mini rather than making it up as I go along.

Today's achievements were the start of the Burna barrel and muzzle, the last of the wheel plates, the dome tops on the front cylinders and the exhausts.



















Running boards, mudguards, front axle left to do on the main form an then it's down to detailing.

Oh and of course there's the Mek to paint.

The missus is up for yet another Dog Show at the joyous time of 5am, so I have a decent amount of time to get shit done tomorrow. I do so love the chance to not have to get up at 05:30hrs like I do for work....


----------



## Zodd

Hi Vash. That's some impressive " kunversions " and scrachtbuilding.
Have you ever considered using Plastic Padding, type Elastic / Wood, for those turret-fillings ? It cures a lot faster that Milliputty and is cheaper too, i think. I have myself used it for just that purpose when building tanks.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Still the Bowelburna runs my life.*

I might have to give the plastic wood stuff a go Zodd.

I used some wood filler years ago but was unhappy with the way it carved and sanded when cured. It cracked and was a bit brittle.

Got any brand name for the stuff you are thinking of so I can check it out?



*Bowel Burna Update*

Well the best laid plans went out the window..

Unusually I managed to get back to sleep after Tinks left this morning and then promptly slept till late.

After doing a load of mundane daily stuff I got back to it.

The wheels all got their 'studs' front wheels where put in place and the axle was built for the front set.

Some detailing was done and the actual burna was finished off apart from some minor detail. I also made a start in some riveting to get it out the way.




























As I am so close to the end now I will probably push on and get the feckker finished so I can get back to the KFF Mek painting and no longer have this distracting me.

As a self reward for painting the Mek I will probably build the 3rd BowelBurna to complete the skwadron. If I can get both built they might be a possible painting jobbie for the Challenge.

I just don't think I can get the Skulhamma done in a month. 

I will probably leave you all in peace until the 2nd BowelBurna is built now,


----------



## Midge913

Loving the Bowel Burna man! Great details and a cool build on the turret!


----------



## Chaosftw

Gahhh I hate looking at this damn thread. Keeps making me want to make more custom vehicles. Only problem is I CANT DO EEEET.

Love it Vash!


----------



## Zodd

I think you should try out the filler named; Plastic Padding PP 100.As far as i can see, it is Loctite that has the brand in UK. So looking out in the Auto-DIY-stores would probably be the best place.
Cures in 10 min. Easy to sand to very smooth surface. But you have to be fast, it only have a pot time of max. 5min.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Bowel Burna 2 Finished !*

Thank you Zodd, very much. I will have to give that a bash after payday.


*Time for a BowelBurna Update*.




















Hur hur, got youz din I!!

Meet Bowel Burna 3 the next and last burna for the formation. This one is going to be a bit more freeform than the last one.


So what happened to BowelBurna 2?


*Finished it!!*
































































Well that's the last you'll all have to see of that one until it's painted. I had a lot of fun building it (hence the start of number three so soon).

If I can get the third built by the end of the month I might paint them for the Challenge.
The plan is to build during the week and get the KFF Mek painted over the weekend. Here's hoping.


----------



## Midge913

Love the way #2 turned out Vash! The riveting and the spiky gubbinz in the front really add the right amount of details to make the piece. Look forward to seeing paint on it.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

These look great Vash, you def have a talent for scratch building some orky stuff! Keep up the great work!


----------



## dirty-dog-

i have but one problem with bowel burna number 2

the rear treads are going the wrong way, but otherwise im loving it.


----------



## hocky

Wow! I have just found this thread and read it from page 1. It has blown my socks off. Vash you put us all to shame. I applaud your imagination, the conversions are amazing and it has been a really interesting read to see your ideas develop. It is certainly inspiring me to try more converting and have a go with some green stuff rather than just paint models so thanks and i'll be keeping an eye on the thread from now on.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I saw this and thought of you
http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/orcs-heads-in-gasmask-p-208.html


----------



## bunkertube

wow....just wow, only just come across this thread. exceptional. +1 rep


----------



## Zognutz

Good to catch up and even nicer to see you've been busy whilst I was away.

Special appreciation for the second bowel burna. I think I like it more than the first!

Can't wait to see it covered in coloured goo


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

As Vash has not posted on this thread for more than three months i feel it is my duty as a looter to claim all of the models represented herein' for warboss Grimzag's 'ells Anjelz.


----------



## UDLT

pushing the envelope with your ideas! good job capturing real orkiness


----------



## Viscount Vash

Well, it's been a long time since posting on yet another one of my plogs.

No great surprise there for anyone who has been on Heresy for a while.

After a Chaos distraction and the beginnings of a super slow burn Guard project I found that it was the Ork stuff I was missing the most.

After a bit of thought I decided to try another big push and found I have quite a few bikes still to build/paint.

An Idea started formulating, A Wazdakka Gutsmek list to play would be fun and more importantly build:

Wazdakka
6 Bikes, Nob, Bosspole, Power Klaw.
6 Bikes, Nob, Bosspole, Power Klaw.
6 Bikes, Nob, Bosspole, Power Klaw.

3 Buggies, Grot Riggers.
3 Skorchas, Grot Riggers.
10 Deff Koptas, 4 Big Bombz, 1 Megablasta, 3 Rokkit, 2 Buzzsaws.

It all comes to 1475 points.

It's a pretty silly list, but I have most of the parts to build this up (some are on route).

For me this is more about the convurshuns not the gaming, but hopefully I can drop some of the Koptas at a later date and make a more competitive list later with more bikes.

First thing to do is paint the two bikes that are already to go, including the Nob to go with 5 bikes I have actually got painted.

After that I end up with a ratio of 4 bikes or 4 Koptas to 1 Buggy or Skorcha or Wazdakka which should balance reasonably well on the building front. The plan is to paint one build one hopefully forcing me to paint more.

So here is the nob Biker to paint. (Seen before)









In addition I have a part painted Bowelburna and Big Mek which I should try to slot in at some point as well as the scratch built Skulhamma. Also I started a 3rd Bowelburna that I need to finish building so I have a Apoc formation of them.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Moriouce

Great so see you back with da blitz brigade! Chaos always tries to lure one away from what is right and decent. 
Can't wait to see what you can do with a couple of boxes of bikes!


----------



## Zodd

Oh.. VV is back in da mekshop. Good Luck :wink:


----------



## Viscount Vash

So a dose of Man Flu has ruined my aspirations so far, it's been a work/collapse cycle the last few days as the last two weeks are also the heaviest work weeks of the year.

Having just passed the last of the heavier post Christmas work load and had a blissfully normal day today I managed to get something worth posting in Da Plog.

Not painting mind as the snotty nose, streaming eyes and mighty sneezing don't go well with painting checks. ( Quite why I seem to think it's ok to use a scalpel I'll never be able to explain to the missus.)

So I had a tinker with one of the second hand bikes I still have to salvage and this is what I came up with.




























Nothing majorly different with this one apart from the front mudguard. This happened as one of the second hand bikes had a Trukk rear wheel as the front and one other had a Buzzsaw blade. ( See Nob Bikers Power Klaw, previous post.)

This left me wanting wheels so a Space Marine bike style front end seemed a cool idea on both the doubling my wheel count and from a conversion point of view.

Started tinkering with a Skorcha which I'll show next time round, however far it gets.
Hopefully this flu will abate soon so I can finish painting the Nob Biker.


----------



## Charandris

*Kon Ver Shuns!*

Subscribed. This Plog is awsome. Your lasticard skills are amazing, just the conversions throughout ae wonderfull. Its armies like this that make me lean towards the idea of getting into 40k...


----------



## Viscount Vash

Cheers Charandris.


Well painting is still not happening so it's been all out on the Skorcha build.

On this one I decided to use some of the metal parts from the standard GW Skorcha, mainly to help me work out the dimensions of the things.

First job was to take a second hand bike I had lying around and cut and shut it to the Skorcha parts. After that it was varying thicknesses of styrene card and rod.



















For some reason I decided he should be wearing a leather trenchcoat. Well I do need the GS skills practice.




































Got a light?
I really could not work out what to put in the riders hand so I had a quick Cigarette break. Then the thought struck me. One ciggy and a miniature giant Clipper lighter later.









After this one I'll probably do enclosed tracks as often as possible as the open style ones are far too fiddly. Damn things took a whole day.

Back to painting tomorrow....... promise.


----------



## Zodd

Viscount Vash said:


> After this one I'll probably do enclosed tracks as often as possible as the open style ones are far too fiddly


Your open tracks are maybee too fiddly but damn, they are impressive :shok:


----------



## Jacobite

Those tracks are amazing Vash and look like a shit load of work, really amazing stuff. I'm looking forward to seeing how this turns out for you.


----------



## Boc

Retarded good, man, jealous of your conversion skills


----------



## Viscount Vash

After a few mentions in the Supporter chat box here on Heresy the 2013 Army Painting Challenge has been on my mind.

Don't worry it won't be starting for a while yet.

But I realized that I have already failed to complete it twice now, shameful. 
So I reckon 3rd time lucky might hold true.

Then again maybe not, to give myself a better chance I have decided to prep 12 units/vehicles etc in advance.

So today I went into the odd little model railway shop and bought about £30 worth of Styrene rod and sheets to add into my stock and join the order of about £20 I placed online for some styrene stuff the train peeps don't use.

Also decided that the price on the Dakka Jet is pretty good for GW and therefore unlikely to stay that low for long and went down there to get one.
Oddly he has to order them as they are not carrying stock for some odd reason, curious and suspicious all at once. 

Any way after all that I got home and got back to work on yet another 2nd hand Rhino to use as a Looted Wagon with Boomgun.

Here is its current state.










The plan is to build tracks, a turret and clad it in Orky armour much like the very first one I did all that time ago at the start of the thread.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Viscount Vash said:


> Also decided that the price on the Dakka Jet is pretty good for GW and therefore unlikely to stay that low for long and went down there to get one.
> Oddly he has to order them as they are not carrying stock for some odd reason, curious and suspicious all at once.


Hi dude, the dakka jet isn't part of any core line sets. When i ordered my stock for my shop a few months back i had to specifically request storm talons and dakkajets. There are a fair few odds and ends that GW doesn't supply to their smaller branches or indi retailers without it being specifically requested. Helldrakes and maulerfiends being good examples. Retailers have a list of stuff in the core lines which they MUST keep stocked up as much as possible. Everythign else the actual shop needs to ask for specifically.



> Any way after all that I got home and got back to work on yet another 2nd hand Rhino to use as a Looted Wagon with Boomgun.
> 
> Here is its current state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to build tracks, a turret and clad it in Orky armour much like the very first one I did all that time ago at the start of the thread.


Yay, i freaking love looted wagons, i'm up to 7 in my own army now, look forwards to seeing how this bad boy comes out.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Nothing but a little painting finished off to show you all in here today.

Shocker int it lol. :shok:

The much delayed Ork Biker Nob, RedToof




























Which completes the first Bike Mob, RedToof's Ryderz.



















After a bit of thought I decided that doing these Orks for the Army Painting Challenge 2013 would be a mistake.
Partly because the fact that every mini needs a bit of conversion and partly because I want to enjoy them, not feel forced/obliged to paint x item this month or certain units to fit the rules of the APC. if I want to paint all Vehicles I can this way.

Instead I will do my Epic Orks for the APC as that will clear an army off the unpainted shelves.

Epic Project Log Link.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1333746#post1333746

Dunno whats next except finishing the Wagon Build but the Skorcha is calling on the paint front to a degree.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Damn and Blast! Distracted once again, damn you capricious painting gods.

Yes oddly for me the the painting gods have managed to defeat the dark lords of conversion into second place and something I built a while ago has been hit hard with the brush.

Painting and Prepping Epic has given me a taste for my 2nd Bowel Burna scratch build it seems.



















She's taken a good hit of base colouring and metal work and the red is just about to get highlighted to be followed by the checking pattern, then Black Highlighting.
Something about getting the Checks painted on these Goff items is deeply satisfying.

Well the Dark Lords of Conversion are still putting up a good fight though and have come back in the basic form of Looted Wagon .




















Having to really control myself on the rivets and nuts on this, just bought a decent batch of Plastic rod and the Hexagonal rod will get overused if I am not careful.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

That Burna is wicked, Vash. Everything goes so well together. I really like the diamond plate along the bottom. How did you get it to wrap around the cylinders?

Excellant work, can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Bowel Burna 2 finally finished.*

Cheers for the comments Kjell.

Wrapping the check plate around the cylinder is quite easy really. I did a little write up in post 26 in this thread on curling styrene.

Finally finished it.

*BowelBurna 2 *

Front.









Side.









Rear.









Don't know whats next, nothings shouting loader than the other at the moment. Gotta paint some Epic so I'll have time to ponder.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Looted Wagon 3 built.*

Well the missus needed the dining table for sorting out some dog show stuff, so I grabbed the part built Looted Wagon with Boomgun ( No 3) annexed the coffee table and got busy.

As always the guns move and the turret rotates.






















































Turret Stowage.









Engine Detail.









Had fun with this one but will be leaving Looted Wagonz alone for a bit as I am waiting for a knackered Chimera Ebay bargain before I do number 4.

Next build will be BowelBurna 3, it will be nice to finish off the Skwadron and get a datafax sorted out for them.

Painting wise I still don't know, probably Looted Wagon 3 as I just noticed that I forgot to pop a mask on the Grot on the Skorcha so can't get that painted yet.


----------



## Boc

Your productivity is astounding, maybe you will meet your goal this year  Looking awesome though, as always, keep it up


----------



## Flerden

That looted wagon is amazing, looks very orky thanks to all the rivets and different plates. The paint job on the BowelBurna 2 is great, can't say very much else than keep up the great work man! :victory:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thanks Boc and Flerden.

Whilst at work today I was thinking, not something I'm paid for admittedly but it was fun enough.

The end process of this ( apart from a small cloud of stream venting from my ears) was the realization that to be able to use this army I HAVE to paint more Orks.
Bikes and Wagonz are all very well but it's Boyz that will carry the day most of the time.

So it is time to get back to doing the occasional Git.

Here are 4 shoota boyz prepped and ready for paint.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*KFF Big Mek finally painted.*

Well the surprising painting progress continues with the completion of a KFF Big Mek I started ages ago.

This is a Finecast mini and finally getting it done has completed my view of FC, it's shite, I hate it and this will be the only FC mini I ever buy.

Well that's enough bleating here are the pretty pictures.

Just added a mask to him on the conversion front.



















Next up will be the painting last Looted Wagon I built I reckon. Building, will be a third Bowel Burna to complete the set.


----------



## Flerden

Love the Mek, the cabling on the KFF look amazing, almost like real cables. The chess patterns (can't think of any better thing to call them) are very nice. Well the whole ork looks amazing, but those things caught my attention. so nice work :victory:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Flerden said:


> Love the Mek, the cabling on the KFF look amazing, almost like real cables. The chess patterns (can't think of any better thing to call them) are very nice. Well the whole ork looks amazing, but those things caught my attention. so nice work :victory:


Thanks for the comments Flerden.
I have always just referred to them as checks but chess patterns does the job 


Started working properly on Bowel Burna 3 today. First real job was to start the engine block which I managed to get the basic form done for.










Other work was just setting up positions for the basic gubbinz, wheels, fuel tank and of course the engine.










On the painting front is the news that Looted Wagon with Boomgun number three is close to being finished and I should have some decent pics of that to show soon.


----------



## Viscount Vash

I seem to be spending far too much time on this engine block, the plan was to finish painting Looted Wagon 3 but the draw of building BowelBurna 3 was too much.

As it is taking me so long I thought I would risk boring you all and go into a bit more detail....


With this one I wanted the engine to be a bit special and a practice run for something I want to build later.

First was the cooling fins. These were made by pre-cutting two thicknesses of styrene and layering them up.









Then Plugs and Leads.
An old smoke launcher from an IG tank was cut up for the plugs then two thicknesses of styrene rod for the cables. Also a little mounting block for the other end of the cables.










Next the fiddly job of bending and mounting the plugs and leads to the main block.

















Next some extra gubbinz.
Basically just varying thicknesses of tube to make up three little wheels.









After that I added a belt round the wheels and a tension rod to take up the slack in the belt.

Here it all is in place as I offer it up to make sure it fits.









Next up is a air intake, some exhausts and some panels to add to the block detail. That and the armour plating for the main hull.

Hopefully I will be able to get some paint on the wagon if I can tear myself away from this BowelBurna build.


----------



## shaantitus

Nice work so far, but being a bit of a petrolhead i think you have missed an opportunity to do something really outlandish.Couple of minor things would make it truly epic. Put a second bank of cylinder heads on the other side. I was going to suggest that there should be at least 4 plugleads per side but there is limited build space unless you extended the heads. Actually scratch that, if you spaced them out there is room for one more. Sorry but as an old school carnut there is nothing more fun than a big V8. 

Whatever you do don't interpret this as criticism, your work is exemplary.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Lol, you are getting far ahead of me Shaantitus.

The thing this engine is a practice run for is a few 40k versions of the old Epic Mekboy Speedsta type vehicles.

V8s and V10s will be saved for those, gotta leave some room for improvement :wink:


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Thats a beautiful engine, really nicely done some details are off but considering its an ork vehicle its pretty damn awesome. You gotta leave the engine bay open for this one very nice


----------



## shaantitus

Viscount Vash said:


> Lol, you are getting far ahead of me Shaantitus.
> 
> The thing this engine is a practice run for is a few 40k versions of the old Epic Mekboy Speedsta type vehicles.
> 
> V8s and V10s will be saved for those, gotta leave some room for improvement :wink:


Coool.:grin::grin:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> You gotta leave the engine bay open for this one very nice


 Lol I might be a bit odd but I am not crazy enough to do all that just to hide it.




shaantitus said:


> Coool.:grin::grin:


I hope you know me well enough not to hold your breath on that though shaantitus.:laugh:

The engine is nearing completion, which tbh is a relief as it is turning into a real time stealer.



















These shots show the beginnings of the Skorcha's fuel tank and the basic cladding armour.I also managed to knock up the front axle. 
Hopefully now the engine is near done I can crack on with the turret and other details.

At the moment I am trying to make a radiator that does not hide too much of the engine detail mind.



















With luck I can get this done by the end of the week and get the paints back out.


----------



## Leonardo

The conversions in here are ridiculous! :shok:

I would love to see a shot of an example army with some of these conversions in. If you have the time..


----------



## Zodd

Stunning job, VV.



Viscount Vash said:


> At the moment I am trying to make a radiator that does not hide too much of the engine detail mind.


After all, it's an Orky-Design, so why not place the radiator(s) away from the engine, like on the roof, or as fenders over the wheels ? 
Better loose the radiator and place a gobbo with a big fan in betwin the front wheels :grin:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Looking really good as always VV, i'm really impressed with the level of detail which you are putting into the engine. I know i don't have the patience for that level of fiddlyness. 
+rep


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Bowel Burna 3, the final stages before completion.*



Leonardo said:


> The conversions in here are ridiculous! :shok:
> 
> I would love to see a shot of an example army with some of these conversions in. If you have the time..


Thanks.
Ill give it a go at the weekend, my camera is not too good at wide angle stuff mind.



Zodd said:


> Stunning job, VV.
> 
> 
> 
> After all, it's an Orky-Design, so why not place the radiator(s) away from the engine, like on the roof, or as fenders over the wheels ?
> Better loose the radiator and place a gobbo with a big fan in betwin the front wheels :grin:


Cheers Zodd.
Damn, wish I had thought of some of those before I built the radiator, oh well there will be more vehicles, so i'll steal those ideas for laters.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking really good as always VV, i'm really impressed with the level of detail which you are putting into the engine. I know i don't have the patience for that level of fiddlyness.
> +rep


Thank you Grim.
Patience, hmm maybe obsession is a better phrase.:laugh:

Well it's nearly done. 
Just a few rivets (meh) and minor details to add on such as a step below the door and a gas tanks for the blow torch ignition bit.

Anyhoo here is whats done.

*Radiator* ( not a grot with a fan, dammit.)










*Windscreen and wipers.*
Stole the idea for the wipers off the Rhino hull.










*Crew Cab Right hand side.*










*Crew Cab Left hand side.*










*Skorcha Turret and ignition.*
As always the gun moves up and down and the turret rotates.










*And last but not least an overview shot.*










So hopefully the final little bits and bobs will be finished off after work tomorrow which will allow me to get back to painting over the weekend.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Looted Wagon 3 painted, Bowel Burna 3 built.*

Something odd going on here, two missions accomplished in one post.

First a little painted something.
*Looted Wagon* with Boomgun number 3.


















































The second completed mission is the *Bowel Burna* build.


































With the painting of the Wagon I have finally broken 2000pts of painted stuff ( not sensible or all usable in a game mind).

In celebration of this it seems like a good time to bring back the painted total counter.

*Total Painted = 2105*


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Booooyzzzz.*

Not really too much done, just thought I better post something to show I have not started another one of my long breaks.

First thing is something I noticed was wrong with the Skorcha I built a while back.

Yep, I had forgotten to put a bag mask on the Grot on the fuel tank.










That little job done it was time to work out something to try and get more bootz on da ground. If you have looked through this log you'll know I'm terrible at getting painting done in general and really bad at getting Boyz done in particular.

So in the wild hope I have worked out a painting ratio for my Orks. 

2x Boy* to 1x anything else*.
* Boyz meaning any foot trooper type, Lootas,Kommandos etc.
* Anything else meaning ,Bikes, Characters, Vehicles and Mega Nobs.


So with that in mind here are 2 painted Shoota Boyz.









And a few with their masks done ready for paint.


































Now lets see if dat kunnin plan wurks.


----------



## Tawa

Viscount Vash said:


> So with that in mind here are 2 painted Shoota Boyz.


Looking good V! :so_happy:


----------



## Dorns Legacy

These conversions and GS working is so good i wish i could do it.

I can visualize it all and on paper i can do it great but putting it into practise always comes back looking like something a monkey with anger issues has made.

Maybe that should be my theme then it will all turn out as intended  to the monkey cave


----------

